# Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te



## HerrHamster (9. August 2012)

Moin ihr Meeresangler, 

nachdem lausi97 mich gerade angeschrieben hat, bin ich aus meinem
"Hamsterschlaf" erwacht, mache ich mal einen Trööt für eine 
zweite Boardietour auf. 

Momentaner Stand nach Schiffen:
(ich schreibe nur was Frei ist) 

*MS "Monika"* ab Heiligenhafen (habe für 15 Personen angefragt) 

- September / Sonntag 30.09.2012 
- Oktober   / alle Wochenenden 
- November  / alle Wochenenden, außer So. 18.11.201 & So. 25.11.2012

*MS "Christa"* ab  Wismar (habe für 20 Personen angefragt)

- warte auf Antwort

Wie im anderen Trööt schon besprochen, werden auch noch andere Kutter in 
Erwähgung gezogen. Hier möchte ich euch bitten diese hier noch einmal zu posten
und zwar den Namen der Kutters UND den Abfahrtshafen. 
Solltet ihr auch schon einmal auf dem vorgeschlagenen Kutter mitgefahren sein, 
dann auch die Erfahrungen posten. 

Bezgl. der Anmeldung und der Bezahlung; ich reserviere die Plätze erst wenn das Geld 
da ist. 

Vielen Dank (sollte ich noch was vergessen haben, sagt mir Bescheid) 


Teilernehmerliste:

*1. Lausi (3)*
*2. Yupii (3)
3. Hamster (1)
4. angelnrolf (1)*
*5. Stingray (1)*
*6. Shotty (1)*
*7. reppi (1)*
*8. Skizza (1)*
*9. Yuppii (Person 2)
10. Yuppii (Person 3)
11. Rotauge31 (1)*
*12*. *Lausi **(Person 2)
13. **Lausi **(Person 3)*
*14. Rotauge31 **(Person 2)*
*15. **Frank the Tank*
*16. offens80*
*
* Raus:
maki1980 - hat was besseres vor
djoerni  - muss zu Oma essen! 
norbi - kann leider nicht! 
Martin1987 - hat sich nciht gemeldet und nicht überwiesen :r
Legionaer - hat sich nciht gemeldet und nicht überwiesen :r
lifeofmyown - hat sich nciht gemeldet und nicht überwiesen :r
Ines - war leider krank!


----------



## Reppi (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Wenn ich darf, würde ich gerne
Termin ist egal, Brassenditschen ist dann vorbei...........


----------



## lausi97 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Erstmal dickes Danke an den Hamster,das du das wieder Übernimmst:m.

Kann nur im November,da wäre der 24. ja schon mein vorschlag.Wenn es denn mehr als 15 sind bliebe da ja schon die Monika in der engeren wahl.
Also falls der 24.11. bin ich mit 3Mann dabei.

|wavey:lausi


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

am 24. November wäre ich auch mit 2 Leuten dabei.


----------



## mathei (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

november ist gut. tag mir egal. schrieb ja schon das ich für die vorwärts bin. sollten es mehr als 15 personen sein, dann ausweich auf die crista. um die anzahl der personen festzustellen, sollten wir als 1. anmeldeschluss ende september festlegen.


----------



## Yupii (10. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

die Christa ist ne gute Alternative.


----------



## HerrHamster (10. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Oha, hier geht ja schom richtig was ab! 
Irgendwie hat das mit dem Abo nicht geklappt... |kopfkrat

Ich werde mal bei der MS "Christa" für 20 Perosnen anfragen.


----------



## lausi97 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Wenn den Wismar,hat da auch nen Angelladen offen morgens um 6?


----------



## Stingray (10. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

In Wismar braucht man dann ja schon wieder einen extra Angelschein, oder ? Ist doch Meckpom.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## HerrHamster (10. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Stingray schrieb:


> In Wismar braucht man dann ja schon wieder einen extra Angelschein, oder ? Ist doch Meckpom.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Gute Frage! |kopfkrat


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Stingray schrieb:


> In Wismar braucht man dann ja schon wieder einen extra Angelschein, oder ? Ist doch Meckpom.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Na sicher |rolleyes, ist doch wieder ein anderes eigenes "Königreich" |uhoh:.............


----------



## mathei (10. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

ostseeschein ( touri ). gibt es online


----------



## HerrHamster (10. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Gibts noch Kuttervorschläge?


----------



## mathei (10. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

falls nicht online. sollte es den schein auf dem kutter geben. tageskarte 5, wochenkarte 10, jahreskarte 20


----------



## flaps_full (10. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> falls nicht online. sollte es den schein auf dem kutter geben. tageskarte 5, wochenkarte 10, jahreskarte 20



Falsch, seit der Einführung des Online-Systems mit Registrierung für die Küstenkarte verkaufen die Wismarer Kutter die nicht mehr!


----------



## mathei (10. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



flaps_full schrieb:


> Falsch, seit der Einführung des Online-Systems mit Registrierung für die Küstenkarte verkaufen die Wismarer Kutter die nicht mehr!



nicht schön. :c
also dann mal bitte einer im netz schauen. habe gerade keine zeit. #h


----------



## lausi97 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

das ist doch sch.....e,hier nen schein ,da nen schein,will mich da nicht um nen 5er Streiten,aber für sh ham wa den doch oder?Wäre also somit wieder für die Monika.

#hlausi


----------



## lausi97 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

11 Mann wären wir ja schon


----------



## mathei (10. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

zählt der für das ganze jahr ? oder wie läuft das mit dem schein. der ist ja neu eingeführt. also für das laufende jahr oder ab kaufdatum 1 jahr ?


----------



## Skizzza (11. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

So, ich melde mich auch mal aus dem Urlaub wieder zurück. Hier hat sich ja einiges getan, schön das alles zu lesen =) 

Der SH-Schein ist meiner Meinung nach bis Ende dieses Jahres gültig, nächsten Januar müsste man dann den neuen kaufen.

Zur Kutterwahl:
Sowas wie die MS Vorwärts klingt schon sehr interessant, allerdings bin ich mir sicher, dass wir mehr als 12 Mann werden. Christa ist natürlich auch ne Option aber wie schon angesprochen muss dann nochmal der MCPOM Schein gekauft werden. Die Fahrt auf der Monika hat ja schon vielen gefallen und vll sieht es dann im November auch mit Fängen schon ganz anders aus (manche ham ja auch schon vor ner woche gut gefangen xD ).


----------



## thomas19 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Hallo Leute,
ich würde vorschlagen, wir(Ihr) angeln dieses Jahr noch mit der "Monika" zu Ende. Und nächstes Jahr nehmen wir dann die "Vorwärts" o. "Christa". So brauchen die Auswärtigen nicht noch dieses Jahr ne Meckpommkarte kaufen.
Nächstes Jahr wenns von Wismar o. Poel rausgeht, haben wir dann vieleicht noch die Rostocker mit im Boot.
Petri
thomas19


----------



## HerrHamster (13. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Soll mir recht sein! 

@ thomas19 
Kommst du denn mit??


----------



## lausi97 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

ein sinnvoller vorschlag von thomas19 find ich#6.


----------



## thomas19 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Hallo Leute,
ob ich mitkommen kann, weiß ich am 21.8.12 , wg. evtl. Schichtplan.
Petri
thomas19


----------



## HerrHamster (13. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Okay, dann meld dich mal wenn du den hast.


----------



## lausi97 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

schwupps


----------



## maki1980 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Männers,

wenn November ab Heiligenhafen, würde ich gern dabei sein.!
Wo geht die Tendenz hin, Samstag oder Sonntag?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Ines (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin, 
ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust zum Kuttern. 
Der 24. November würde mir passen, der 25. nicht.


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Hi,

24. November auf der MS Monika wäre für mich auch machbar...... |rolleyes. (Tendenz geht wohl eher zum Samstag den 24. ..... #6, dann hat man auch einen Tag danach zum "Ausruhen" )


----------



## Norbi (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin,wenn djoerni mich mitnimmt bin ich gern mit dabei:q


----------



## Yupii (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

24. Nov. passt mit 2 Personen#6


----------



## Stingray (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ich könnte am 24.11. auf der Monika auch #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Stingray schrieb:


> Ich könnte am 24.11. auf der Monika auch #h.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Na Thomas, das ist ja schon fast einer für unseren "Ferkelfahnder"   :q:q:q


----------



## maki1980 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

die Zahl der Willigen steig aber rasant an.
Samstag würde auch bei mir passen. Da könnte ich Freitag schon anreisen und die Brandungsruten baden.


----------



## lausi97 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Auf der Monika geht nur der 24.,siehe Post 1.

@Stingray,wehe du bist nicht dabei,hab dann ja keinen Flügelmann|supergri

Alex würdest du mal durchzählen,ach quatsch mach ich mal:

Lausi           3
Yupii 3
Hamster       1
angelnrolf     1
Stingray       1
maki1980      1
Ines             1
djoerni         ?
norbi     (wenn djoeni ihn mitnimmt)
thomas19     ?
reppi           1
Skizza 1
Elbetaler     ?
offens80 ?
Legionaer ?


----------



## lifeofmyown (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ich glaube, ich bin gerade etwas durcheinander gekommen...  Geht die Tendenz jetzt Richtung Wismar und was kostet die Tour?


----------



## Skizzza (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Wäre auch dabei! Allerdings ohne meinen Dad, der hat genug geangelt dieses Jahr. Außerdem fängt er mir sonst wieder die Fische weg 

@lifeofmyown
Die Tour tendiert wieder Richtung MS Monika in Heiligenhafen, da wir für SH nun schon die Scheine gekauft haben. Kosten pP 35 Euro so wie es bisher ausschaut.


----------



## offense80 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

24. November.... hmmm trag mich und Legionaer einfach mal unter Vorbehalt mit ein, wir müssen das noch mit unserem Diensherren abklären  aber es könnte klappen.

Liebe Grüße

Michael


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> 24. November.... hmmm trag mich und Legionaer einfach mal unter Vorbehalt mit ein, wir müssen das noch mit unserem Diensherren abklären  aber es könnte klappen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Michael


 
#6 so is fein !!  :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich bin gerade etwas durcheinander gekommen...  Geht die Tendenz jetzt Richtung Wismar und was kostet die Tour?




Ne tendenz eher MS Monika in Helitown,kosten denke so 35,-,es sei denn wir bekommen ne Vollcharter zusammen,aber da weiß der Hamster besser bescheid.


----------



## lausi97 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Rolf,brauch auch noch nen 2.Flügelmann.


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Rolf,brauch auch noch nen 2.Flügelmann.


 
Thorsten, bin doch dabei #6, irgendwie stand ich auf der letzten Tour immer auf der "falschen Seite" .... waren wir in der Andrift, wurde in der Abdrift gefangen..... waren wir in der Abdrift, rappelte es in der Andrift......#c
Habe gerade nochmal drei Kollegen "angefunkt"...... evtl. klappt es ja wirklich mal mit einer Vollcharter !!


----------



## lifeofmyown (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ne tendenz eher MS Monika in Helitown,kosten denke so 35,-,es sei denn wir bekommen ne Vollcharter zusammen,aber da weiß der Hamster besser bescheid.



Ok, danke dir. Wäre auf jeden Fall ne Überlegung Wert.


----------



## lausi97 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Ok, danke dir. Wäre auf jeden Fall ne Überlegung Wert.




auf jeden,war schon g..l die erste #6


----------



## lausi97 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Thorsten, bin doch dabei #6, irgendwie stand ich auf der letzten Tour immer auf der "falschen Seite" .... waren wir in der Andrift, wurde in der Abdrift gefangen..... waren wir in der Abdrift, rappelte es in der Andrift......#c
> Habe gerade nochmal drei Kollegen "angefunkt"...... evtl. klappt es ja wirklich mal mit einer Vollcharter !!




Rolf,werde dir Rollschuhe|rolleyes mitbringen,dann gehts schneller.Und Yupii bekommt sein Rolllator|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## lifeofmyown (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> auf jeden,war schon g..l die erste #6



Ich hätte halt ne Anfahrt von 700 KM.... :g Aber mein Herz schlägt schon immer für die Ostsee...und ne Kuttertour ist das einzige, was mir noch im Bereich Meeresangeln fehlt...


----------



## lausi97 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

*Auf auf ihr anderen Mitleser,Angler und Überleger,ziert euch nicht so.Die erste Tour war nen Heidenspaß.

Gebt euch nen Ruck!!
*


----------



## lausi97 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Ich hätte halt ne Anfahrt von 700 KM.... :g Aber mein Herz schlägt schon immer für die Ostsee...und ne Kuttertour ist das einzige, was mir noch im Bereich Meeresangeln fehlt...



Du wir fahren auch 550Km,evtl wenn wir noch Platz haben kannst mit uns mit.Los hobedihobedi,kriegen wa schon iwie.


----------



## lifeofmyown (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Du wir fahren auch 550Km,evtl wenn wir noch Platz haben kannst mit uns mit.Los hobedihobedi,kriegen wa schon iwie.



Stimmt, hab gerade gesehen, dass du aus dem Sauerland kommst. Fährst du von Freitag bis Sonntag?


----------



## lausi97 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Stimmt, hab gerade gesehen, dass du aus dem Sauerland kommst. Fährst du von Freitag bis Sonntag?


 

nee von Freitag bis Samstag,also direkt nach der Tour wieder Heim.Aber ich schnack mal mit Weibchen,kannst dann evtl. bei uns pennen.


----------



## lifeofmyown (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> nee von Freitag bis Samstag,also direkt nach der Tour wieder Heim.Aber ich schnack mal mit Weibchen,kannst dann evtl. bei uns pennen.



Hört sich gut an... |rolleyes Eine Unterkunft zu finden wäre sicher nicht das Problem. Ich wäre schon damit zufrieden, die Spritkosten aufzuteilen. Für mich alleine lohnt es sich leider nicht zu fahren.


----------



## lausi97 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an... |rolleyes Eine Unterkunft zu finden wäre sicher nicht das Problem. Ich wäre schon damit zufrieden, die Spritkosten aufzuteilen. Für mich alleine lohnt es sich leider nicht zu fahren.



Kann ich verstehen,mit zwei oder drei wäre das no Prob.,aber alleine#q.So jetz erstmal n8.


----------



## lifeofmyown (21. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen,mit zwei oder drei wäre das no Prob.,aber alleine#q.So jetz erstmal n8.



Ok, danke. Kannst ja mal deine Chefin interviewen. Ich höre gut und bin stubenrein... :q


----------



## Yupii (22. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei! Allerdings ohne meinen Dad, der hat genug geangelt dieses Jahr. Außerdem fängt er mir sonst wieder die Fische weg


Vielleicht sollten wir beide zusammmen für dich dann noch vernünftige Vorfächer basteln, vor allem fängige..:q:q


----------



## Yupii (22. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Rolf,werde dir Rollschuhe|rolleyes mitbringen,dann gehts schneller.Und Yupii bekommt sein Rolllator|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


ich muss die Seite nicht wechseln, kann dir auch von der anderen Seite über den Kopf werfen|supergri


----------



## djoerni (22. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin,wenn djoerni mich mitnimmt bin ich gern mit dabei:q



wenn Oma an dem Tag nicht Geburtstag feiert, nehm ich dich mit!


----------



## Skizzza (22. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ach November ist eh schon GuFi Zeit, werdet's schon sehn  Da helfen sogar rote Perlen nix!


----------



## Yupii (22. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

es kommt dann auf die Größe der Perlen an|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Ach November ist eh schon GuFi Zeit, werdet's schon sehn  Da helfen sogar rote Perlen nix!


 

nimm das mit den roten Perlen nicht auf die leichte Schulter:q  aber vieleicht gibt dir dann jemand ein paar Filets ab .... ansonsten hat doch dein Dad bestimmt noch welche in der Gefriertruhe :q


----------



## Yupii (22. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ansonsten hat doch dein Dad bestimmt noch welche in der Gefriertruhe :q



der sitzt|supergri|supergri|supergri#6


----------



## Norbi (22. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



djoerni schrieb:


> wenn Oma an dem Tag nicht Geburtstag feiert, nehm ich dich mit!



Schenk Ihr doch ne Kuttertour:m:m


----------



## Elbmann (22. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Norbi schrieb:


> Schenk Ihr doch ne Kuttertour:m:m



Deine Ideen sind wirklich klasse Norbi. Oder bist du etwa suchend?


----------



## Norbi (22. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Elbmann schrieb:


> Deine Ideen sind wirklich klasse Norbi. Oder bist du etwa suchend?



Suchend|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Ja,immer nach jemanden der ein Platz im Auto frei hat:m


----------



## offense80 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@ Rolf....

du weißt doch das wir alles versuchen, um dich glücklich zu machen :q

Hauptsache es wird nicht ne 2 Stunden Gutscheintour :vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> @ Rolf....
> 
> du weißt doch das wir alles versuchen, um dich glücklich zu machen :q
> 
> Hauptsache es wird nicht ne 2 Stunden Gutscheintour :vik:


 
Ihr seid so gut zu mir !!! 

Ob es evtl. eine 2-Std Gutscheintour wird, kann man leider nicht beeinflussen ......


----------



## lausi97 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Plopp(Flasche Bier),Raschel(Tüte Chips).

Ihr seid schon ne lustige Truppe,freu mich jetzt schon|supergri.

@Yupii,aua das kann aber weh tuten tun.Rote Perlen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat,ich kenn noch ne Blonde Perle,funkt dat auch?

|wavey:


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Plopp(Flasche Bier),Raschel(Tüte Chips).
> 
> Ihr seid schon ne lustige Truppe,freu mich jetzt schon|supergri.
> 
> ...


 
hm.... könnte da was zu sagen, aber so tief steck ich da nicht drin (Oh Mann, was sag ich da gerade ??? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes)  
Aber ich glaube Sven (Skizzza), der weiss jetzt, auf was für Perlen es ankommt .......  ansonsten den Yupii fragen :q, "Fachmann für Perlen" :q


----------



## lausi97 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Yupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii sag mal was zu den " Perlen"


----------



## offense80 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ich kenne nur

HAMBURG MEINE PERLE :vik:


----------



## Yupii (23. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Yupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii sag mal was zu den " Perlen"



*WAS*|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> *WAS*|supergri


 
z.B.:Hallo du kleine rote Perle,möchtest du nicht auf mein Vorfach springen,damit wir zwei die Dorsche verführen können?
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (24. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

ich sach ma lieber nix, sonst hab ich den Ferkelfahnder im Nacken


----------



## maki1980 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Das kann ja ne Tour werden


----------



## Yupii (26. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

So, mein Schwager kommt auch mit, also sind wir insgesamt 3 Personen.:m


----------



## lausi97 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Wollen wir die Monika jetzt fest ins Auge fassen?Alex melde dich mal.


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wollen wir die Monika jetzt fest ins Auge fassen?Alex melde dich mal.


 


Dafür !!!!!  #6


----------



## Norbi (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Bin für Monika,da Sie zu der Zeit gerade läufig ist :m


----------



## Yupii (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Los, alle auffe Monika, ich bring auch Perlen mit|supergri


----------



## djoerni (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Deine Perlen sind alt #h


----------



## lausi97 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> Los, alle auffe Monika, ich bring auch Perlen mit|supergri




lass das mal nicht den Ferkelfinder lesen


P.S.Das wird aber nen gedränge auf der Monika,bin aber dafür


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@ Ralf

Hattest du schon einen Gesprächstermin bei deiner Cheffin? |rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> @ Ralf
> 
> Hattest du schon einen Gesprächstermin bei deiner Cheffin? |rolleyes





meintest mich?

Janee is kein ding,kannst bei uns Pennen.Wir fahren dann Freitag so gegen 23Uhr los und am Samstag nach der Tour wieder heim,würde dich dann auch nicht weiterfahren lassen:m


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> meintest mich?
> 
> Janee is kein ding,kannst bei uns Pennen.Wir fahren dann Freitag so gegen 23Uhr los und am Samstag nach der Tour wieder heim,würde dich dann auch nicht weiterfahren lassen:m



Ich will ja keine Umstände machen. Ich kann ja unterwegs schlafen... ;-) Wird dann aber ne stramme Fahrerei.
Aber wenn das so klappt, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei! #h


----------



## lausi97 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Ich will ja keine Umstände machen. Ich kann ja unterwegs schlafen... ;-) Wird dann aber ne stramme Fahrerei.
> Aber wenn das so klappt, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei! #h



Nix da,du pennst von Sa auf So bei uns.


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Nix da,du pennst von Sa auf So bei uns.



Aber nur, wenn du mir Frühstück ans Bett bringst!


----------



## lausi97 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn du mir Frühstück ans Bett bringst!




Soll ich dann auch noch *das* kleine Köpfchen str(eichel)n?|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Soll ich dann auch noch *das* kleine Köpfchen str(eichel)n?|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



Nee, das lasse ich mir am Abend vorher streicheln! |supergri


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Dafür darfste mich dann mal besuchen, wenn ich nächstes Jahr in Schweden lebe.


----------



## chris1990 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

ich überlge mir vllt auch mit zu fahren klärt mir mal bissel was über das koutter fahren hab ich noch nie gemacht ich könnte es mir vorstellen ich könnte dan mit lifeofmyown mit fahren weil der in meiner nähe und so wohnt mfg chris


----------



## Honeyball (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Nee, nee, meine Herren!!!
So nicht!!! |rolleyes
Wo bleiben da Anstand und Moral????  #d#d#d

Das schreit ja fast schon nach 'ner Gruppenverhaftung :m




Stingray schrieb:


> Ich könnte am 24.11. auf der Monika auch #h.





maki1980 schrieb:


> die Zahl der Willigen steig aber rasant an.





Yupii schrieb:


> Los, alle auffe Monika, ich bring auch Perlen mit|supergri





lausi97 schrieb:


> lDas wird aber nen gedränge auf der Monika,bin aber dafür





lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Hattest du schon einen Gesprächstermin bei deiner Cheffin? |rolleyes





lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Ich will ja keine Umstände machen. Ich kann ja unterwegs schlafen...
> Aber wenn das so klappt, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei! #h


----------



## lausi97 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

uuuuups


----------



## lausi97 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Dafür darfste mich dann mal besuchen, wenn ich nächstes Jahr in Schweden lebe.




Auf das Angebot komme ich gern zurück,aber erst in 2014.
*Danke schön!*


----------



## lausi97 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



chris1990 schrieb:


> ich überlge mir vllt auch mit zu fahren klärt mir mal bissel was über das koutter fahren hab ich noch nie gemacht ich könnte es mir vorstellen ich könnte dan mit lifeofmyown mit fahren weil der in meiner nähe und so wohnt mfg chris




hobbedihobbedi,wird lustich auf der MS Monika(ätsch Fahnder)


----------



## Ines (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



> Suchend|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Ja,immer nach jemanden der ein Platz im Auto frei hat:m


Norbi, ich kann dich auch mitnehmen.
Dann kann Djoerni in Ruhe mit seiner Oma Geburtstag feiern.|supergri


----------



## Norbi (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Hui Ines das wäre SUPER,dann können wir noch Telenieren:m
und Hier fest zusagen!!!!


----------



## Ines (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Norbi, wenn wir in der Hamburger "Szene" noch ein bisschen Werbung machen, dann kommen vielleicht ja auch noch ein paar mehr mit.


----------



## Norbi (27. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Kann ja Sonntag beim Zandern das mal ansprechen!
Lausi kannste mal die Teilnehmerliste lausen....ähhh auf Vordermann bringen#h


----------



## Yupii (28. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Norbi schrieb:


> Kann ja Sonntag beim Zandern das mal ansprechen!
> Lausi kannste mal die Teilnehmerliste lausen....ähhh auf Vordermann bringen#h


eigentlich ist dafür ja unser verschlafenes Hamsterchen zuständig.|bla:
 Vielleicht kriegen wir ja doch noch ne Vollcharter zusammmen#c


----------



## chris1990 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

also ich würde gerne mit muss halt nur versuchen meine eltern zu übereden mfg chris


----------



## HerrHamster (28. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

So, da ich bedingt durch Urlaubsplanung und Lernstress irgenwie keine Kopf hatte hier mal vernünftig reinzugucken! 

Ich werde jetzt mal Runde lesen und dann meinen Senf dazu geben. 

€dit: 
So ich habe die Liste mal bearbeitet, hoffe das stimmt soweit alles, nachher schnack ich nochmal mit der Cheffin (für den 24.11).

€dit 2: 
Ich habe jetzt erstmal 15 Plätzte für den 24.11 reserviert (noch keine Bestätigung)


----------



## Yupii (28. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nee, nee, meine Herren!!!
> So nicht!!! |rolleyes
> Wo bleiben da Anstand und Moral????  #d#d#d
> 
> Das schreit ja fast schon nach 'ner Gruppenverhaftung :m



na, na, na#h
weiche von mir


----------



## Norbi (28. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Herr Hamster,wenn Du fit bist kannste bei mir die Klammer weg nehmen und durch eine 1 ersetzen,bekommst auch ne Perle:m#h


----------



## lausi97 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> *Auf auf ihr anderen Mitleser,Angler und Überleger,ziert euch nicht so.Die erste Tour war nen Heidenspaß.
> 
> Gebt euch nen Ruck!!*



Los,los anmelden


----------



## chris1990 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

hallo also meine eltern überlgen es sich heute ob ich mit darf oder net gib euch heut abend bescheid mfg chris


----------



## lausi97 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Herr Hamster wie teuer sollte denn ne Vollcharter sein?


----------



## lifeofmyown (28. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> So, da ich bedingt durch Urlaubsplanung und Lernstress irgenwie keine Kopf hatte hier mal vernünftig reinzugucken!
> 
> Ich werde jetzt mal Runde lesen und dann meinen Senf dazu geben.
> 
> ...



Mich kannste auch in die Liste eintragen.


----------



## HerrHamster (29. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Herr Hamster wie teuer sollte denn ne Vollcharter sein?



Joa, ich glaube das waren irgendwie ca. 1200, aber dafür bräuchte man ca 40 Personen. |rolleyes


----------



## chris1990 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

hallo bordie freunde also ich hab die erlaubnis von meinen eltern bekommen mit zu fahren ich muss halt nur gugen wan ich zeit habe mfg chris


----------



## lausi97 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



chris1990 schrieb:


> hallo bordie freunde also ich hab die erlaubnis von meinen eltern bekommen mit zu fahren ich muss halt nur gugen wan ich zeit habe mfg chris




Sachmal wie alt bist denn du?So ganz ohne Erziehungsberechtigten bei u18 hab ich immer nen bisserl Bauchschmerzen.Möchte ungern,im falle das was passiert, derjenige sein der es deinen Eltern sagen muß.Nicht falsch verstehen bitte,aber ich hatte da schonmal sowas(Jugendlichen im Auto zum Angeln mitgenommen und dann nen Unfall)

#hlausi


----------



## Stingray (30. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Sachmal wie alt bist denn du?So ganz ohne Erziehungsberechtigten bei u18 hab ich immer nen bisserl Bauchschmerzen.Möchte ungern,im falle das was passiert, derjenige sein der es deinen Eltern sagen muß.Nicht falsch verstehen bitte,aber ich hatte da schonmal sowas(Jugendlichen im Auto zum Angeln mitgenommen und dann nen Unfall)
> 
> #hlausi



Nach seinem Nickname nach würde ich sagen 22 Jahre. Hat sich nur noch nicht ganz abgenabelt |supergri.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## HerrHamster (30. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Hm,... Minderjährige ohne Erziehungsberechtigten... ich weiß nich... 
Ich werde da KEINE Verantwortung für übernehmen.

Achso mal eben so zur Info, ich werde ab Samstag bis zum 19.09. im Urlaub sein ohne I-Net. Ich werde, wenn ich wiederkomme die Kontodaten rumschicken damit ich in der KW 39 bezahlen kann! 

Wenn jetzt noch was ist, bitte meld damit ich das noch vor dem Urlaub klären kann.


----------



## lausi97 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Stingray schrieb:


> Nach seinem Nickname nach würde ich sagen 22 Jahre. Hat sich nur noch nicht ganz abgenabelt |supergri.
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Na ich weiß ja nicht,wenn ich mit 22 noch meine Eltern fragen muß|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.........#c.

Aber auch ich werd die Verantwortung nicht für einen u18jährigen übernehmen.

sorry chris1990,solltest du noch u18 sein,würd ich sagen nur in Begleitung eines Erziehungsberechtigten/Stellvertreter.


----------



## elbetaler (30. August 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Hallo lausi97, auf was lassen eigentlich Deine "Daten"... schliessen? #c

(Aber das nur nebenbei).

Sicher hat der eine oder andere Sportfreund bereits auf ein Lebenszeichen von mir gewartet. Leider habe ich aus familiären Gründen gerade nicht so viel Zeit fürs Hobby (ein Krankheitsfall). 
Was die geplante Tour angeht, würde ich meine etwaige Zusage bis zum Anmeldeschluss hinauszögern wollen. Bis jetzt könnte ich unter Vorbehalt  in die Liste eingetragen werden, wobei - es ist nur ein optimistischer Wunsch.

Werde Eure Beiträge (u.a.) trotz allem weiter beobachten und auch dem Angeln treu bleiben.
Denke, Ihr hattet selbst bereits vielleicht ähnliche Probleme zu bewältigen. 
Es kann nur besser werden.

Schöne Grüsse an alle!

Petri und Tschüss.

(Lausi, danke für PN!)


----------



## mathei (1. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

ich würde auch gern auf die warteliste. vor anfang oktober kann ich keine aussage treffen was einen genauen termin betrift. wäre gerne dabei.


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Herr Hamster / Alex........

wann ist denn "deadline" / Anmeldeschluss? 
Evtl. sollten wir nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass wenn man danach absagt und keinen Ersatzmann / frau hat, dass dann das eingezahlte Geld nicht zurück erstattet wird?
(Denn die Plätze sind reserviert und man kann ja nicht erwarten, dass die anderen Mitfahrer für die "abgesprungenen Kollegen" deren gebuchte Plätze mitbezahlen...... oder? #d#c)


----------



## HerrHamster (7. September 2012)

Moin, 
Sorry Leute aber ich habe im Moment nur selten I-Net! 

Deadline ist der 19 Sep. 2012 um 12 Uhr! 

Geld bekommt man nur wieder wenn die Fahrt von der Reederei abgesagt wird, sonst nicht! 

Gruß


----------



## Stingray (11. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Moin,
> Sorry Leute aber ich habe im Moment nur selten I-Net!
> 
> Deadline ist der 19 Sep. 2012 um 12 Uhr!
> ...



Komme erst am 24.09. aus dem Urlaub zurück. Ich hoffe das wird kein Problem . Ich bin zu 100% dabei. Und würde dann sofort überweisen #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## djoerni (11. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ich bin raus. Oma lädt zum middach...


----------



## Reppi (13. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Omma kann auch nen Tag vorher laden....


----------



## Yupii (13. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

fährste halt erst am Nachmittag zu Oma|rolleyes


----------



## Reppi (19. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Der point of no return kommt näher.....


----------



## HerrHamster (19. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Stingray schrieb:


> Komme erst am 24.09. aus dem Urlaub zurück. Ich hoffe das wird kein Problem . Ich bin zu 100% dabei. Und würde dann sofort überweisen #h.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Geht klar! #h

So wer noch mit will, schnell schreiben! 
Ich muss mich nach meiner Reise erst etwas erholen und meld mich morgen in voller Frische! |rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Männers / die Dame..... 

so die Manschaft steht wohl....... :m, dann mal raus mit den Kontodaten und Überweisungen..... damit wir reservieren können.
Alex, sagst du dann bitte an, was du an Euro bekommst? (Ich bin ab jetzt Samstag beruflich in den USA (Louisiana/Texas) und würde gern vorher überweisen......)

Bis denne #h


----------



## HerrHamster (20. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

So die Kontodaten sind raus, bitte guckt ob ihr auch meine Nachricht erhalten habt. 

@ Rolf
Nimm mich mit, ich will auch wieder hin!  
Die 19 Tage die ich gerade da war waren einfach nur geil!


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> So die Kontodaten sind raus, bitte guckt ob ihr auch meine Nachricht erhalten habt.
> 
> @ Rolf
> Nimm mich mit, ich will auch wieder hin!
> Die 19 Tage die ich gerade da war waren einfach nur geil!


 
Hi Alex, is schon raus ...... |rolleyes

(Glaub mir, das wird echt stressig, das möchtest du bestimmt nicht! |uhoh: Andererseits geht's auch zu Gander Mountain, Cabellas und Bass Pro #6)


----------



## Reppi (21. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Geld ist raus..|rolleyes

@Rolf
Dann kannst Du ja noch den geheimsten Geheimköder dort kaufen |rolleyes
Und dann hoffen wir mal, dass wir schönes Wetter an dem Tag haben: nicht wahr Rolf...



> Ich habe jetzt erstmal 15 Plätzte für den 24.11 reserviert (noch keine Bestätigung



PS. was habe ich den jetzt wo erworben ?-==))))))))))


----------



## Yupii (21. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

So, Geld für uns drei ist auch überwiesen
Nu kann`s losgehen.


----------



## Ines (21. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

So, "die Dame" |supergri hat auch überwiesen.#h


----------



## HerrHamster (21. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Na das geht ja richtig flott hier!


----------



## rotauge31 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Hallo

Hab mich auch gerade angemeldet und Geld überwiesen.
Wenn noch jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht oder eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden will kann er sich melden komme
aus Stade und fahre über HH habe 3 Plätze frei,kleine Umwege sind auch kein Problem.

Mfg Rotauge 31


----------



## Frank the Tank (21. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

moin moin,

habe mich extra wegen diesem thread hier angemeldet#h

bei eurer nächsten tour wäre ich mit begleitung dabei. bin seit einiger zeit regelmäßig ab heiligenhafen auf dorsch dabei. komme aus hamburg und würde mich auch fahrgemeinschaften anschließen oder eine neue aufmachen:m


gruß frank


----------



## Martin1987 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Anmeldung noch möglich?


----------



## HerrHamster (23. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ja, aber nur weil Norbi nicht mitkommt und den Platz frei ist! 
Du hast gleich eine PN! 

________________

Ansonsten ist hier zu!!!!!!


----------



## Skizzza (23. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Melde mich auch aus dem Urlaub zurück, USA war hammer. 

Schön zu lesen das allerhand Leute wieder zusammengekommen sind. Wird hoffentlich wieder ne nette Tour 

Wäre auch bei ner Fahrgemeinschaft ab Hamburg dabei!


----------



## HerrHamster (24. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Melde mich auch aus dem Urlaub zurück, USA war hammer.



Lustig! 
Wo warst du denn?
Ich war nämlich auch gerade in den USA! :m


----------



## offense80 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Hi Alex, 

mich kannst du erstmal von der Liste streichen, bzw meinen Platz vergeben, da ich Donnerstag ins Krankenhaus komme. Und ich weiß nicht wie lange es dauert bis ich wieder fit bin. Sollte ich es bis dahin schaffen, werde ich aber versuchen, so noch einen Platz an Bord für diesen Tag zu bekommen. Ist immer zu geil mit euch rauszufahrén 

Liebe Grüße

Michael


----------



## Skizzza (24. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Miami und Key West, für 12 Tage. 

@offense  Dann mal alles Gute!


----------



## HerrHamster (24. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Kommt der Legionaer denn mit??


----------



## offense80 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@ Skizzza Danke 

@ Alex

wie gesagt, ich muss sehen wie es sich alles entwickelt. Wenn ich es absehen kann, melde ich mich zuerst bei dir ob noch was frei ist, und ansonsten versuche ich für den Tag so einen Platz auf dem Schiff zu bekommen.
Ich hab Legionaer eben angeschrieben, das er sich melden soll #h


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> @ Skizzza Danke
> 
> @ Alex
> 
> ...


 
Hi Micha,

alles Gute hier aus Louisiana, damit du schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst ........ #h. (hier um die 30°C im Süden und fast 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit, also richig "Tauwetter für Dicke" )


----------



## lausi97 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

(hier um die 30°C im Süden und fast 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit, also richig "Tauwetter für Dicke" )







hoffentlich erkennen wir dich noch |kopfkrat#c#h


----------



## offense80 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Moin Rolf, 

vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche....wird schon schief gehen |rolleyes

Tau nicht zu sehr auf, sonst haben wir bei der  nächsten Makrelentour vielleicht das Problem, das wir dich festbinden müssen, wenn es mal wieder "son büschen" windig ist, und wir trotzdem rausfahren


----------



## Yupii (26. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (hier um die 30°C im Süden und fast 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit, also richig "Tauwetter für Dicke" )



Oh Rolf, dann hast du ja für die Rückreise noch Gewicht übrig.
Ich hätte dann gerne ne Avet SX Linkshand, 1-Gang, so als Souvenir für mich #h#h


----------



## Stingray (26. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

So, bin zurück #h. Geld ist raus.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@Lausi, da braucht es wohl ein klein bisschen mehr Zeit hier drüben |rolleyes
@Micha, ansonsten Gummistiefel 3 Nummern grösser und mit Beton auffüllen, hilft auch!! 
@Yupii, habe da auch noch einige Punkte meiner "Liste" abzuarbeiten. |kopfkrat|rolleyes.....kommen wir aber noch drauf zurück.
(ach ja....aktuelles Wetter *hier* in Louisiana ca. 29°C und 95% Luftfeuchtigkeit.........heute mittag geht's nach Houston, da ist es dann "endlich wärmer" |bigeyes;+........)

reinhauen


----------



## HerrHamster (26. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Stingray schrieb:


> So, bin zurück #h. Geld ist raus.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Alles klar!


----------



## lausi97 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@angelnrolf,könnt auch ne MXL gebrauchen.


----------



## HerrHamster (26. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Joa, kinders da felht irgendwie noch Geld! ^^

Wessen Geld, nicht bis morgen 12 Uhr auf meinem Konto ist, fliegt raus.


----------



## Reppi (27. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Wie geil ist das denn.....poste hier kackfrech überwiesen....und sehe gerade das nichts passiert ist.....|bigeyes|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Ich könnte immer noch Bein und Stein schwören...........jetzt werde ich debil...........hoffentlich finde ich zum Kutter und weis dann auch was ich dort wollte...|supergri
GELD IST NUN ABER WIRKLICH RAUS !!|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@Reppi

Ab einem gewissen Alter sollte mann auch schauen,ob mann sich beim k....n auch die Hose runtergezogen hat:q:q:q:q:q:q

|wavey:lausi
​


----------



## Reppi (27. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@Thorsten
Danke, ohne deine PN hätte ich das noch nicht mal bemerkt |kopfkrat:q


----------



## HerrHamster (27. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn.....poste hier kackfrech überwiesen....und sehe gerade das nichts passiert ist.....|bigeyes|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Ich könnte immer noch Bein und Stein schwören...........jetzt werde ich debil...........hoffentlich finde ich zum Kutter und weis dann auch was ich dort wollte...|supergri
> GELD IST NUN ABER WIRKLICH RAUS !!|supergri



Okay, das wurde vermerkt! 
Du bist ja fast so verplant wie ich! :vik:

Wenn du den Kutter gefunden hast, kannst du mich bitte nochmal anrufen damit ich nicht wieder verschlafe! :q


----------



## Reppi (27. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



> Wenn du den Kutter gefunden hast, kannst du mich bitte nochmal anrufen damit ich nicht wieder verschlafe!



OK; melde mich dann am 27.11:m


----------



## HerrHamster (27. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

okay! dann kann ich bis nächstes Jahr durchschlafen!


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

ja moin erstmal..........

na, dem Anschein nach wird das ja doch 'ne Tour mit "betreutem Angeln" .......


----------



## Reppi (27. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Na wenn ich da erstmal an der Reling stehe, geht es eigentlich..


----------



## Yupii (27. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> @Yupii, habe da auch noch einige Punkte meiner "Liste" abzuarbeiten. |kopfkrat|rolleyes.....kommen wir aber noch drauf zurück.


Die Punkte auf deiner Liste kannste ja erst mal zurückstellen:q


@ Reppi
ich habe dieses Mal ja zwei Betreuer dabei, ich gebe einen ab:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

na und ich mach den Oberbetreuer oder wie?

@Reppi

kein ding,wenn ich mir nicht alles aufschreibe vergesse ich auch die hälfte:
1.Aufstehen
2.P.p. machen
3.Zähne putzen
4. (pups) ach da war ja noch was
5. usw.

Merke für den 24.:Hamster anrufen,Reppi den weg zum Kutter zeigen und Rollator mitbringen(gelle Yupii)|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Nenene Rolf erst Yupii und meiner einer !!!!!:m


----------



## HerrHamster (28. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@ Reppi
Dein Geld ist angekommen!  

@ maki1980 / Martin1987 /  Legionaer / lifeofmyown
Leider habt ihr nicht überwiesen und euch auch nicht gemeldet.
Wenn ihr nicht mit wollt dann einfach eben bescheid geben!

*Aber nicht NICHT melden!*

Ihr habt eine letzt Chance, heute 18 Uhr!


----------



## Reppi (28. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Geht doch ! 
Jetzt habe ich nur vergessen; wofür war die Kohle |kopfkrat


----------



## HerrHamster (28. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@ Reppi

Die war für meinen nächsten Urlaub!  
Du hsat aber zuwenig überwiesen, denn da felhlen noch 1.000€!


----------



## lausi97 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

mach 2000,- draus komme auch mit:q


----------



## maki1980 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin,

gerade erst aus dem Urlaub gekommen.
Geld geht Montag raus, hoffentlich reicht das?

Mal neben bei: komplett in DK abgeschneidert........

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Männers,

so, wieder zurück. So richtig warm habt ihr das hier aber nicht.....#d

Daniel, 
Fischgarantie gibt es bei der geplanten Tour wohl auch nicht, aber du wirst wohl den ganzen Tach gut gelacht haben


----------



## lausi97 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Hi Rolf ,

schön das du wieder in good old Germany bist.So nun genug nettigkeiten ausgetauscht:wo sind Yupii`s und meine Avet|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

#hlausi


P.S. Freu mir wie bolle uff den 24.


----------



## Yupii (30. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@ lausebengel 
mir hat Rolf ne Avet vorbeigebracht, ist zwar ne MXL 2-Gang, macht aber nix, die kann ich dann zum Rotaugenstippen nehmen|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> @ lausebengel
> mir hat Rolf ne Avet vorbeigebracht, ist zwar ne MXL 2-Gang, macht aber nix, die kann ich dann zum Rotaugenstippen nehmen|rolleyes




:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## lausi97 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ätsch,dann spar ich halt auf ne JM.


----------



## offense80 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Alex, 

das mit Legionaer verstehe ich nicht, hab ihm noch den gleichen Tag per Sms bescheid gegeben das er sich bei dir oder hier im Board melden soll. Hab ihn seit dem leider auch nicht mehr gesehen. Sind allerdings auch nicht in der selben Dienststelle.

Eventuell werde ich doch mitkommen können, das entscheidet sich jetzt in den nächsten Tagen. Soll ich dann versucnen direkt auf der Monika für diesen Tag einen Platz zu buchen, oder geht hier noch was? Wie gesagt, bekomme in den nächsten paar Tagen Bescheid.

Grüße an die ganze Gruppe

Michael


----------



## Skizzza (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Offense!

Hoffe die Genesung geht gut voran! Sollte kein Problem sein, wenn du Jens sagst, dass du bei uns stehen willst. Dann sperrt er halt einen Meter mehr ab. Glaube das ist das einfachste. Und zahlen tust du dann halt an Bord. 

Andres Thema @ Frank und Rotauge
Wie schaut's aus mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft? Da bei allen das Stichwort Hamburg fiel?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Frank the Tank (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Moin Offense!
> 
> Hoffe die Genesung geht gut voran! Sollte kein Problem sein, wenn du Jens sagst, dass du bei uns stehen willst. Dann sperrt er halt einen Meter mehr ab. Glaube das ist das einfachste. Und zahlen tust du dann halt an Bord.
> 
> ...




moin,

ich wäre dabei ab hamburg. habe leider nur ein kleines auto und könnte 2 plätze anbieten wenn nicht soviel ausrüstung mitgenommen wird. ansonsten schließe ich mich auch gerne woanders an wenn dort mehr platz ist.


gruß


----------



## rotauge31 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin

Ich Könnte noch 3 Leute mitnehmen oder bräuchte noch zwei plätze werde über Finkenwerder fahren da wohnt mein Kollege.
Habe ein großes Auto Galaxy also genug platz für Tackle.

MfG Rotauge 31


----------



## rotauge31 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin

Ich Könnte noch 3 Leute mitnehmen oder bräuchte noch zwei plätze werde über Finkenwerder fahren da wohnt mein Kollege.
Habe ein großes Auto Galaxy also genug platz für Tackle.

MfG Rotauge 31


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Alex, 

kannst du noch einen Platz nachbuchen oder soll ich direkt anrufen und fragen ob an dem Tag noch ein Platz frei ist....so wie es jetzt aussieht, bekomme ich das GO vom Doc :vik:


----------



## HerrHamster (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Joa, das hört sich gut an! 
Ich habe schon angefragt aber noch ncihts gehört!
Check das nochmal und meld mich dann!


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

#6#6#6#6#6

Danke 

Würde dich dann im Gegenzug auch morgens anrufen, damit du nicht wieder die Tour verschläfst 

P.S. Bin allerdings morgen und Freitag wohl noch im Kh, also nicht wundern  wenn ich nicht antworte....spätestens Montag bin ich wohl wieder da,  gehe aber wie gesagt von Freitag aus.


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> #6#6#6#6#6
> 
> Danke
> 
> ...


 
Mensch Micha, super!!!!!#6


----------



## lausi97 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Daumen drück,daumen drück,daumen drück#h


----------



## HerrHamster (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@* offense80*
Jo, ist keine Problem! Kontodaten etc. hast du noch? 
______________________________________________

DIES IST EINE AUSNAHME UND ICH BITTE EUCH DAVON ABZUSEHEN MICH NACH WEITERN PLÄTZEN ZUFRAGEN! 

PN'S ETC. WERDE ICH IGNORIEREN!

DIE DEADLINE IST VERSTRICHEN!!!!


----------



## Yupii (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Daumen drück,daumen drück,daumen drück#h


Wo hast du deinen dritten Daumen#c


----------



## lausi97 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> Wo hast du deinen dritten Daumen#c




:k:k:k:k:k:k


----------



## Frank the Tank (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

die aufregung steigt langsam#h


----------



## HerrHamster (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

joa?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Frank the Tank (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> joa?? |kopfkrat




ja,bei mir ist es so. ich bin gerne auf den kutter und jage die dorsche


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> ja,bei mir ist es so. ich bin gerne auf den kutter und jage die dorsche


 
Jupp, so ist das bei mir auch...... geht ja nix über Salzwassser "im Gesicht"  
Wenn es so lustig wie auf der letzten Tour wird, woran ich keinen Zweifel habe ......... dann wird das wieder eine schöne runde Sache


----------



## offense80 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Hallo ihr Fischgeier 

Bin wieder von den Toten auferstanden #h hab zwar noch etwas Schmerzen aber die sollten hoffentlich bald weg sein, ist ja schliesslich nicht mehr lange hin bis zur Tour.
Euer Daumendrücken hat super geholfen, die Op ist gut verlaufen, vielen Dank nochmal für eure Genesungswünsche. Jetzt können die Daumen laaaangsam wieder gelockert werden, sonst könnt ihr auf der Kuttertour ja nicht richtig angeln :m

Liebe Grüße

Michael


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Fischgeier
> 
> Bin wieder von den Toten auferstanden #h hab zwar noch etwas Schmerzen aber die sollten hoffentlich bald weg sein, ist ja schliesslich nicht mehr lange hin bis zur Tour.
> Euer Daumendrücken hat super geholfen, die Op ist gut verlaufen, vielen Dank nochmal für eure Genesungswünsche. Jetzt können die Daumen laaaangsam wieder gelockert werden, sonst könnt ihr auf der Kuttertour ja nicht richtig angeln :m
> ...


 
Schön, dass es dir wieder besser geht!! #6
(Wird aber auch langsam Zeit, dass wir endlich auf'n Kutter kommen....... #h)


----------



## lausi97 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Fischgeier
> 
> Bin wieder von den Toten auferstanden #h hab zwar noch etwas Schmerzen aber die sollten hoffentlich bald weg sein, ist ja schliesslich nicht mehr lange hin bis zur Tour.
> Euer Daumendrücken hat super geholfen, die Op ist gut verlaufen, vielen Dank nochmal für eure Genesungswünsche. Jetzt können die Daumen laaaangsam wieder gelockert werden, sonst könnt ihr auf der Kuttertour ja nicht richtig angeln :m
> ...




#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6 ahhh das tut gut


----------



## offense80 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Moin in die Runde,

da ich ja nun definitiv mitkommen werde, muß ich ja mal fragen....wo bekomme ich diesen Schein für Sh her (diese 10 Euro Jahreskarte) ?? 
Ist zwar doof, diese dann tatsächlich im November zu kaufen, aber wat mut dat mut....


----------



## Yupii (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

bei Baltic


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Moin Moin in die Runde,
> 
> da ich ja nun definitiv mitkommen werde, muß ich ja mal fragen....wo bekomme ich diesen Schein für Sh her (diese 10 Euro Jahreskarte) ??
> Ist zwar doof, diese dann tatsächlich im November zu kaufen, aber wat mut dat mut....


 
Jupp, wie Uwe schon schrieb, bekommst du die Marke bei Baltic. Die haben ja morgens schon geöffnet.


----------



## offense80 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Okay dann kann ich sie mir ja da morgens besorgen. Muß ich die Marke irgendwo einkleben oder nur bei mir haben?


----------



## Yupii (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Die Marke wird auf einen Vordruck geklebt.


----------



## offense80 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Super, danke Uwe.

Warum machen wir aus der Fahrt eigentlich nicht ein offizielles 

ABCD mit einem kleinen Wanderpokal?

A Angler
B Board
C Cup
D Dorscheln |supergri

Wäre das vielleicht was?


----------



## HerrHamster (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Joa, da bin ich dabei! 
Eine kleine Umlage und wir können einen kleinen Pokal kaufen.


----------



## rotauge31 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin

Wäre auch dabei ,wenns auch ein gebrauchter tut sieht aus wie neu ist nur ausgepackt,und etwa 2 Monate alt,dann kann man sich das mit der Umlage sparen,das Schild würde ich dann Spenden.

Gruß Rotauge31


----------



## offense80 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Das wäre doch was. Kann man da auch noch andere Schilder anbringen für den jeweiligen Namen der für das Jahr gewonnen hat?


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Super, danke Uwe.
> 
> Warum machen wir aus der Fahrt eigentlich nicht ein offizielles
> 
> ...


 
Jau, das hätte was , bin auch dafür


----------



## Reppi (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

mit 2 P werde ich geschrieben; nur so...für die Gravur,,,


----------



## Yupii (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> mit 2 P werde ich geschrieben; nur so...für die Gravur,,,




neeeee, ich werde nicht mit 2 P sondern yup*ii *geschrieben*#d*


----------



## HerrHamster (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@ rotauge31

Kannst mal nen Bild von dem Pokal hochladen?


----------



## Yupii (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

ist das der hier?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140507071984&category=40840

#c#c


----------



## Reppi (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Und schon passt es doch, Uwe....
Ich den Preis für den größten Fisch und Du den Spezial-Preis der Jury, für die kürzeste Rute....|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> Und schon passt es doch, Uwe....
> Ich den Preis für den größten Fisch und Du den Spezial-Preis der Jury, für die kürzeste Rute....|rolleyes





Rollatorrutenhalter|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri,


achso lau mit si97 am ende geschrieben


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> Und schon passt es doch, Uwe....
> Ich den Preis für den größten Fisch und Du den Spezial-Preis der Jury, für die kürzeste Rute....|rolleyes


 

Hm, das könnte schon klappen, wenn ihr beiden mit einem 2er Kajak rausfahrt . Ansonsten habt ihr bestimmt einiges an Mitstreitern, die auch nicht ohne sind.....|rolleyes
Leider sind ja diesmal "Elbetaler" (alles Gute in deine Richtung von hier aus !!!!) und der Daddy von Skizzza wohl nicht dabei, haben wir ja doch noch eine Chance....... #c (Vorfachperlen sind auch alle auf rot umgestellt, da kann nix mehr schiefgehen |rolleyes)


----------



## lausi97 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

nenene Rolf isch bring noch ne Geheimwaffe mit|supergri(die ist so geheim das ist schon unheimlich)


----------



## rotauge31 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin

Mit dem Goldenen kann meiner nicht mit halten,haben wir auch nicht weibliche Angler dabei die haben doch voll den Vorteil mit der kurzen Rute|kopfkrat

Hier ein Bild höhe etwas 25cm 


Gruß Rotauge 31


----------



## offense80 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Na der sieht doch cool aus....

Wer will den alles mit Naturköder angeln? Würde mir das gern mal genauer ansehen, hab ich noch nie vom Kutter aus gemacht. 

Wie wollen wir das mit dem Pokal eigentlich dann machen? Pro Fisch ein Punkt + cm, oder die meisten gefangenen Fische, oder Gsamtgewicht, oder oder oder.....

Ach ja, offense80 mit doppel f (wegen dem Pokalschild)


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Na der sieht doch cool aus....
> 
> Wer will den alles mit Naturköder angeln? Würde mir das gern mal genauer ansehen, hab ich noch nie vom Kutter aus gemacht.
> 
> ...


 
Jau, der sieht doch prächtig aus....

Ha, der Micha......... noch einer der auf die "Plakette" will ........ 

Hm, wegen der Bewertung....... ich würde ganz einfach nach den gefangenen cm gehen (also wenn einer 3 Stk von 50cm fängt, hat er 150Pkt...so in der Art?), dann zählt alles über Mindestmass..... (dann kann auch jeder entscheiden, wo bei ihm das persönliche Mendestmass liegt und was in die Wertung soll #c)
Oder das Gesammtgewicht aller gefangenen Fische pro Person? #c

Fragen über Fragen......... |kopfkrat


----------



## offense80 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Rolf du alter Seebär |supergri

Deine Idee find ich gut, also von mir aus können wir das so machen. Und der Gewinner muß dann immer den nächsten ABCD ausrichten? Also Tread eröffnen, sich um die Buchung kümmern usw. oder soll Alex das weiter machen (falls er Lust dazu hat ) denn er macht das mit der Orga ja echt gut finde ich. 

Die Monika wird sich freuen, die is bestimmt noch nie von so coolen Typen wie uns bestiegen worden


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Moin Rolf du alter Seebär |supergri
> 
> Deine Idee find ich gut, also von mir aus können wir das so machen. Und der Gewinner muß dann immer den nächsten ABCD ausrichten? Also Tread eröffnen, sich um die Buchung kümmern usw. oder soll Alex das weiter machen (falls er Lust dazu hat ) denn er macht das mit der Orga ja echt gut finde ich.
> 
> Die Monika wird sich freuen, die is bestimmt noch nie von so coolen Typen wie uns bestiegen worden


 
Jau, mal schauen was die anderen sagen...... |rolleyes.
Bezueglich Gewinner und dem Ausrichten...... Alex macht das schon super, dem kann man nix absprechen. Ist aber auch mit einem gewissen Aufwand verbunden. 
Von daher wäre es schon verständlich, wenn er sich nicht für "ewig" dazu verpflichten möchte..........#c. 
Oder das "Bestehende" (mit Alex) so weitermachen und wenn er keine Zeit / Bock / Lust hat, ein Anderer einspringt.....

schon wieder Fragen über Fragen |uhoh:


----------



## lausi97 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Die Monika wird sich freuen, die is bestimmt noch nie von so coolen Typen wie uns bestiegen worden 



ohohoh wenn das der Fahnder liest|supergri|supergri.

Wertung: denke mal das mit in cm is schoo gut!!


Was die Orga betrifft,würd ich sagen lassen wir das bei dem Alex,du hörst mal eben weg,:
|bla:machtmal vorschläge wie wir ihm das nen bisschen vergüten könnten?Mein vorschlag wäre ihm die Tour zu bezahlen,sind bei 15-16 Mann 2Taler mehr pro "Rute"

#hlausi


P.S.hab mir ne Biomaster 4000SW gegönnt:l:l


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Die Monika wird sich freuen, die is bestimmt noch nie von so coolen Typen wie uns bestiegen worden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Lausi, das mit der Tour bezahlen für den "Organisakenix" Alex ist eine gute Idee..... was meinen die anderen ? (dann bekommen wir wieder das "Rundum-sorglos-Paket")

(So so, ne Biomaster...... ich stand in Houston/TX wieder vor dem "Avet-Gelumpe" und konnte mich nicht entscheiden |rolleyes, na ja, dann wohl nächstes Mal )


----------



## Frank the Tank (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Die Monika wird sich freuen, die is bestimmt noch nie von so coolen Typen wie uns bestiegen worden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sehr gute idee. ich wäre dabei


----------



## offense80 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Na die 2 Euronen hab ich für diese Top Orga auch übrig....

und wenn wir Glück haben, verpennt er ja auch wieder |muahah: (ist natürlich nur Spaß) 

Was sagen denn die ganzen anderen dazu? Sind ja immer nur die selben die hier schreiben tz tz tz :c


----------



## rotauge31 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin

Also ich habe auch nichts dagegen den Organisator den Trip zu Spendieren,find ich eine gute Idee.
Der Pokal  scheint ja auch Ok zu sein.Muss jetz nur noch wissen was ich auf das neue Schild gravieren soll (außer Sieger 2012 Rotauge 31). ABCD Cup oder wie soll er heißen?

Gruß Rotauge 31


----------



## lausi97 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Jojo ABCB ist gut!

Und mit die 2,-,wie Rolf schon schrieb für`s "rundrumsorglospaket" würd ich auch nen Taler mehr geben.

@Rolf,

du hast mir ja keine nich mittebracht,sondern nur dem Rollatoropi|supergri,da musst ich mir dann ne Biomaster,ne 745Zalt und wenn alles klappt ne JM PE 8 kaufen


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jojo ABCB ist gut!
> 
> Und mit die 2,-,wie Rolf schon schrieb für`s "rundrumsorglospaket" würd ich auch nen Taler mehr geben.
> 
> ...


 
Ne ne, der "alte Mann" hat dich ganz schön veräppelt...... . Bin ohne Avet zurückgekommen......  |rolleyes


----------



## mathei (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> Und schon passt es doch, Uwe....
> Ich den Preis für den größten Fisch und Du den Spezial-Preis der Jury, für die kürzeste Rute....|rolleyes


 
na wenn das der ferkelfander liest. |supergri


----------



## lausi97 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

oh warte ab alter Mann|splat:


----------



## lausi97 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

suppergrins


----------



## offense80 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Wer von euch wird denn mit Naturködern angeln? Will mir das mal genauer ansehen. Was braucht man da denn für Geschirr? 
So langsam werde ich hier auch kribbelig das es endlich losgeht grins....


----------



## Yupii (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

lausi, tut mir leid, bei meinem Kurzzeitgedächnis war mir nicht mehr klar. dass ich die Avet schon länger besitze:q
Ich geb auch nen Taler dazu, weil ich keine Lust habe, jedesmal die Tour zu organisieren...... und wech :q


----------



## Ines (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ich habe auch noch zwei Euros über - toll, wenn einer die Organisation übernimmt, das darf auch honoriert werden.


----------



## lausi97 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wer von euch wird denn mit Naturködern angeln? Will mir das mal genauer ansehen. Was braucht man da denn für Geschirr?
> So langsam werde ich hier auch kribbelig das es endlich losgeht grins....




könnt dir noch ne Balzer Boat 60LBS und ne 345GTI mitbringen:q

duck und wech


----------



## lausi97 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> lausi, tut mir leid, bei meinem Kurzzeitgedächnis war mir nicht mehr klar. dass ich die Avet schon länger besitze:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wer von euch wird denn mit Naturködern angeln? Will mir das mal genauer ansehen. Was braucht man da denn für Geschirr?
> So langsam werde ich hier auch kribbelig das es endlich losgeht grins....


 
Na Micha,
da hat wohl keiner Lust zu.....aber wie ich es beim letzten Angeln sah, wird nur ein "Durchlaufblei" mit einem Nachläufervorfach (ca. 80cm ?) benutzt. Evtl. noch ein Spinnerblatt vor dem Haken.... |bigeyes
Aber hier gibt's sicherlich noch Profis, die sich damit auskennen.....


----------



## Reppi (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Bin auch dabei; die Sache mit den 2 Euronen...:m
Naturköderangeln, wenn alle anderen jiggen ? Also das könnte schimpfe von den Nachbarn geben..
Ansonsten mach Dir keinen Kopf; rein terroristisch kannste auch ne lange Brandungsrute nehmen, Nachläufer-Montage und gut.


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Sooooo, hört sich ja so an, als wenn die Mehrheit damit einverstanden ist, wenn Alex die Organisation weiterhin macht und wir ihm im Gegenzug die Kosten der Fahrt erstatten......... (gute Idee Lausi!!)
*Jetzt mal die Frage, Alex magst du denn die Orga weiterh**in übernehmen und uns das "Rundumsorglospaket" zusammenstellen? #c*
(wir können das ja nicht einfach "über deinen Kopf weg" entscheiden..... )


----------



## offense80 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Na dann werde ich doch auch lieber meine Pilke einpacken, möchte ja nicht noch Ärger mit meinen Nachbarn bekommen, und die dann über Bord werfen müssen.....weiß schon garnicht mehr wohin mit dem ganzen Angelzeug, was ich jedes mal von so einer Tour mitbringe von Leuten, die über Bord gegangen sind :q

Hab gestern mal das Board ein wenig durchgegraben, und bin auf einen Tread von 2005 gestossen, wo sie hier im AB noch mit 32 Leuten einen Kutter geentert haben. Und was lese ich da.....die haben sogar Sponsoren gehabt für ein wenig Angeltackle.....vielleicht hätten wir unseren ABCD auch vermarkten sollen  

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57907


----------



## HerrHamster (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Ihr alle, 

Erstattung höre ich doch gerne... Nein mal im Ernst, da sich hier ja eine ganz nette Truppe versammelt hat (die ich ja teilweise noch gar nicht kenne durch meinen verlängerten Hamsterschlaf :m) würde ich mich bereit erklären die Orga für die nächsten Jahre zu machen, falls ich mal keine Zeit habe kann man das dann immernoch klären.  

Zu Thema Erstattung,... ich möchte nciht das Ihr mir die Fahrt bezahlt, die Orga mach ich gerne. 
Ich bin eher dafür das wir nen richtigen Pokal besorgen (und in den nächsten Jahren dann einfach mit einer Umlage kleine Preise für den zweiten & dritten Platz finanzieren).
Was sagt ihr dazu? 

Ich gucke sonst noch mal nach einem Richtigen Pokal!


----------



## lausi97 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Moin Ihr alle,
> 
> Erstattung höre ich doch gerne... Nein mal im Ernst, da sich hier ja eine ganz nette Truppe versammelt hat (die ich ja teilweise noch gar nicht kenne durch meinen verlängerten Hamsterschlaf :m) würde ich mich bereit erklären die Orga für die nächsten Jahre zu machen, falls ich mal keine Zeit habe kann man das dann immernoch klären.
> 
> ...




Was du mit den 2talern machst ist deine Sache,wird bezahlt und basta(doppeltes:q),ne mal im ernst,du telenierst,musst gucken das alle bezahlen,schreibst den oder jenen an und das ist nun mal nen bissserl zeit,da kann ich(wir) dir das auch honorieren.Zumal mir da noch ne..................................................................................................................................


Norgeboardietour im kopf rumschwebt.


----------



## HerrHamster (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Norgeboardietour im kopf rumschwebt.




Bin ich dabei! :vik:


----------



## Reppi (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



> Und was lese ich da.....die haben sogar Sponsoren gehabt für ein wenig Angeltackle..



ja,ja....das waren noch Zeiten...

Und Hamster will sich nach einem "richtigen Pokal" umschauen ?
Einen in dem ich meinen 96 er lebend hältern kann ???:q:q
Oh man.....hoffentlich passt das Wetter, das wird ein Spassss|supergri


----------



## Ines (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



> Zu Thema Erstattung,... ich möchte nciht das Ihr mir die Fahrt bezahlt, die Orga mach ich gerne.
> Ich bin eher dafür das wir nen richtigen Pokal besorgen (und in den  nächsten Jahren dann einfach mit einer Umlage kleine Preise für den  zweiten & dritten Platz finanzieren).
> Was sagt ihr dazu?
> 
> Ich gucke sonst noch mal nach einem Richtigen Pokal!


Saubere Einstellung!#6
Dann bin ich dafür, dass wir unsere Taler für einen Pokal sowie zweite und dritte Preise ausgeben.


----------



## lausi97 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> ja,ja....das waren noch Zeiten...
> 
> Und Hamster will sich nach einem "richtigen Pokal" umschauen ?
> Einen in dem ich meinen 96 er lebend hältern kann ???:q:q
> Oh man.....hoffentlich passt das Wetter, das wird ein Spassss|supergri




nix da,lebend hältern is nich,da kommt wenn gutes Sauerländer Pils rein:q


----------



## Honeyball (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Norgeboardietour im kopf rumschwebt.



Sollten wir dann mal 'nen neuen Thread für aufmachen!!!

Ich war bisher an 3 Norgeboardietouren beteiligt, einmal nach Hitra zu Enni (Bus von Ditters), einmal Familientour nach Abelsnes/Flekkefjord (Unterkunft über DinTours, eigene Anreise), einmal mit Knurri zum Velfjord.
Da Knurri die Anglerboardtouren nicht mehr anbietet, spricht nichts dagegen, was Eigenes auf die Beine zu stellen. Für 2013 wird das aber jetzt schon verdammt eng in der Planung, zumal viele Norwegeninteressierte bereits was gebucht haben oder zumindest was planen.


----------



## Yupii (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> da kommt wenn gutes Sauerländer Pils rein:q


Du hast dich verschrieben, dat heisst Pilze. Ich wüsste nicht, dass es im Sauerland *gutes, einheimisches Bier* gibt
Kann aber auch sein, dass du alles trinkst. Hauptsache, es macht schwindelig...:q


----------



## HerrHamster (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sollten wir dann mal 'nen neuen Thread für aufmachen!!!
> 
> Ich war bisher an 3 Norgeboardietouren beteiligt, einmal nach Hitra zu  Enni (Bus von Ditters), einmal Familientour nach Abelsnes/Flekkefjord  (Unterkunft über DinTours, eigene Anreise), einmal mit Knurri zum  Velfjord.
> Da Knurri die Anglerboardtouren nicht mehr anbietet, spricht nichts  dagegen, was Eigenes auf die Beine zu stellen. Für 2013 wird das aber  jetzt schon verdammt eng in der Planung, zumal viele  Norwegeninteressierte bereits was gebucht haben oder zumindest was  planen.



Joa, das werde ich mal machen und dann aber für 2014. 




Yupii schrieb:


> Du hast dich verschrieben, dat heisst Pilze. Ich wüsste nicht, dass es im Sauerland *gutes, einheimisches Bier* gibt
> Kann aber auch sein, dass du alles trinkst. Hauptsache, es macht schwindelig...:q



Da kommt Beck's oder Jägermeister rein. 
Wir wollen schließlich GUTES Bier trinken.


----------



## Yupii (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Du meinst sicherlich  das Becks mit Jägermeister verfeinern:q, damit ein bisschen geschmack reinkommt|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## HerrHamster (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Vorsicht, jetzt wird das Eis dünn... |gr:

*Notiz an mich; Betonschuhe für Yupii einpacken* :q


----------



## Yupii (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Kein Wunder, wenn du so ne Seuche trinkst:q Verschläfst fast alles und redest wirres Zeuch.....:q 
ich bin dann erst mal wech...


----------



## Stingray (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Bei den 2 € bin ich auch dabei .






HerrHamster schrieb:


> Da kommt Beck's oder Jägermeister rein.
> Wir wollen schließlich GUTES Bier trinken.



Das zum Thema Becks als Hamburger :q.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtUqirgvVIU

Gruß Thomas


----------



## lausi97 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sollten wir dann mal 'nen neuen Thread für aufmachen!!!
> 
> Ich war bisher an 3 Norgeboardietouren beteiligt, einmal nach Hitra zu Enni (Bus von Ditters), einmal Familientour nach Abelsnes/Flekkefjord (Unterkunft über DinTours, eigene Anreise), einmal mit Knurri zum Velfjord.
> Da Knurri die Anglerboardtouren nicht mehr anbietet, spricht nichts dagegen, was Eigenes auf die Beine zu stellen. Für 2013 wird das aber jetzt schon verdammt eng in der Planung, zumal viele Norwegeninteressierte bereits was gebucht haben oder zumindest was planen.




Nenee nich für 13,dachte da auch eher an 2014,weil sowas will dann ja auch besten geplant sein,gelle hamster.


----------



## lausi97 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> Du hast dich verschrieben, dat heisst Pilze. Ich wüsste nicht, dass es im Sauerland *gutes, einheimisches Bier* gibt
> Kann aber auch sein, dass du alles trinkst. Hauptsache, es macht schwindelig...:q





Hör ma aldder jetze wirst aber unsympatantisch|krach:







































:lhab dich trotzdem lieb


----------



## Reppi (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Selbst 2014 ist schon fast zu spät; ich habe gerade noch ne Hütte für 2014(!) buchen können.........


----------



## lausi97 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Stingray schrieb:


> Bei den 2 € bin ich auch dabei .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




geil,son scheizz kaffee auffe tastatur


----------



## lausi97 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> Selbst 2014 ist schon fast zu spät; ich habe gerade noch ne Hütte für 2014(!) buchen können.........




dann 15 is mir latte,hauptsache wir machen iwas zusammen


----------



## lausi97 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

33 Tage noch!!!


----------



## offense80 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Achtung Männers...der Ferkelfahnder ist auf unseren Tread aufmerksam geworden....hoffe er liest nicht alles durch, sonst könnte hier das eine oder andere Bordferkel geboren werden lol....


----------



## Yupii (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Achtung Männers...der Ferkelfahnder ist auf unseren Tread aufmerksam geworden....hoffe er liest nicht alles durch, sonst könnte hier das eine oder andere Bordferkel geboren werden lol....


die Honigkugel scharwenzelt schon lange hier rum, aber vergeblich, wir sind ja überhaupt nicht verferkelt


----------



## offense80 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



dank der "Honigkugel" hatten wir das beste Public Viewing auf der Nordsee, was man sich je vorstellen konnte #6

Und wir sind ja sowas von "antiverferkelt" hier lol


----------



## lausi97 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

32 Tage noch!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> 32 Tage noch!!


 
Lausi, du kannst aber aufgeregt sein......

(Habe aber auch schon einige "Spezial-Pilker" gegossen und lackiert....kann nur klappen!! #6)


----------



## HerrHamster (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (Habe aber auch schon einige "Spezial-Pilker" gegossen und lackiert....kann nur klappen!! #6)



Erzähl mal mehr! :q


----------



## lausi97 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Lausi, du kannst aber aufgeregt sein......
> 
> (Habe aber auch schon einige "Spezial-Pilker" gegossen und lackiert....kann nur klappen!! #6)





Rolf und wie angelnangelnangelnangelnangeln(jackijackijacki)

Rolf#:  Lausi#a Hamster|schlaf:


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Erzähl mal mehr! :q


 
kannst du dann am 24.11. "bewundern" .........


----------



## HerrHamster (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Och mano, solang kann ich nicht warten! #d


----------



## lausi97 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

bin wieder lieb|engel:redet jetzt einer mit mir bütte!

Rolf ,foddos,genaueste Bau-und Gießanleitung und zu verwendende Hakengröße bitte:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

..... wenn ich dran denke, setze ich morgen mal in paar Bilder rein . Obwohl, diesmal geht's ja um 'nen Pokal....da kann ich doch meine "Geheimwaffen" nicht preisgeben, oder?


----------



## Reppi (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ich glaube, ich bin meine eigene Geheimwaffe...:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## HerrHamster (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ..... wenn ich dran denke, setze ich morgen mal in paar Bilder rein . Obwohl, diesmal geht's ja um 'nen Pokal....da kann ich doch meine "Geheimwaffen" nicht preisgeben, oder?



Doch doch... wir gucken nix ab! :m


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sollten wir dann mal 'nen neuen Thread für aufmachen!!!
> 
> Da Knurri die Anglerboardtouren nicht mehr anbietet, spricht nichts dagegen, was Eigenes auf die Beine zu stellen. Für 2013 wird das aber jetzt schon verdammt eng in der Planung, zumal viele Norwegeninteressierte bereits was gebucht haben oder zumindest was planen.



einfach mal Bescheid geben und ich sage dir was 2014 möglich ist.
2103 ist die AB Tour schon ausgebucht, deswegen habe ich dafür keine Werbung mehr geschaltet. Sind wieder einige ABler dabei.


----------



## Yupii (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (Habe aber auch schon einige "Spezial-Pilker" gegossen und lackiert....kann nur klappen!! #6)



Rolf, sind das die vierfach-Rechtsgedrehten in blass-blau-lila-pink mit 10/0 Wallerhaken#c#c:q


----------



## HerrHamster (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> einfach mal Bescheid geben und ich sage dir was 2014 möglich ist.
> 2103 ist die AB Tour schon ausgebucht, deswegen habe ich dafür keine Werbung mehr geschaltet. Sind wieder einige ABler dabei.



Lasst uns das hier mal weiter diskutieren:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3738390#post3738390


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> Rolf, sind das die vierfach-Rechtsgedrehten in blass-blau-lila-pink mit 10/0 Wallerhaken#c#c:q


 

Uwe,

ich merke schon, dir kann ich nichts vormachen |bigeyes #6


----------



## Yupii (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Uwe,
> 
> ich merke schon, dir kann ich nichts vormachen |bigeyes #6


pass auf Rolf, lausi ist sicherlich so was von gitterig, der kommt vorher noch einmal bei dir vorbei, nur um die Pilker zu begutachten und um einen zu erbetteln:q:q


----------



## Yupii (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

ich werde mir dann mal nächste Woche in Dänemark die Supersuperdingsbumsköder besorgen.:vik:


----------



## Reppi (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



> nächste Woche in Dänemark



Ich auch....auf LL.....


----------



## Yupii (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

ich bin iner Nähe von HS.


----------



## offense80 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Wenn ihr hier so weiter schreibt, stehen morgens sicher schon vor der Abfahrt die Männer mit den weißen Jacken an der Monika um uns zu begrüßen :q


----------



## lausi97 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr hier so weiter schreibt, stehen morgens sicher schon vor der Abfahrt die Männer mit den weißen Jacken an der Monika um uns zu begrüßen :q




Erst wird geangelt,dann könnense machen was se wollen,ajajajajajiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii,huaharakiriiiiiiiiiii.


Ach ja:31 days till D-Day


----------



## lausi97 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> 2103 ist die AB Tour schon ausgebucht




Du denkst aber weit im voraus:q


----------



## offense80 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

30 Tage noch ihr Chaoten :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> 30 Tage noch ihr Chaoten :vik:



öy mein ding:q


----------



## offense80 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ok Ok Lausi97......

wie viele Tage sind es eigentlich noch bis zur Ausfahrt??? Hast du ja heute noch garnicht gepostet


----------



## lausi97 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

30 tage noch!

bis zur Ausfahrt noch 31


----------



## Yupii (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

So Mädelz, dann macht`s mal hübsch. Ich bin dann mal wech Richtung Hvide Sande und besorg mir den ultimativen Köder für die Tour:q. 
Heult nicht, übernächste Woche bin ich ja wieder da.


----------



## lausi97 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> So Mädelz, dann macht`s mal hübsch. Ich bin dann mal wech Richtung Hvide Sande und besorg mir den ultimativen Köder für die Tour:q.
> Heult nicht, übernächste Woche bin ich ja wieder da.




Wie was wo ,du machst dich klammheimlich vom Acker|bigeyes?Was machste denn den einen Tag da?Ich mein ja nur 6,5Tage mit Rollator hin und 6,5wieder zurück...........................flöt,flöt tüdelü,flötflöt.

Bei the Weg:29tage!

andere Farbe,weil ja schon unter 30 ne!


----------



## lausi97 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

28Day`s till Codfishing|supergri


----------



## Skizzza (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Und nun sind's nur noch 27 Tage bis ich euch in Grund und Boden fische


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Und nun sind's nur noch 27 Tage bis ich euch in Grund und Boden fische


 
Ooooh, der Sven
........ da musst du aber schon gut "trainiert" haben. (Natürlich mit roten Perlen |rolleyes)...... 
Den Lausi kann im Moment garnichts mehr zurückhalten...... der ist heiss wie "Frittenfett", um uns "in die Schranken zu weisen".#v
Yupii ist in Dänemark / Hvide Sande im "Trainigscamp.......

Und ich schätze der Rest der Truppe sitzt regelmässig am Tackle und schärft Haken 

Aber du weisst ja, "abgerechnet wird zum Schluss" #h


----------



## Skizzza (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Hab mir das Geheimnis von meinem Dad verraten lassen...  Keine Chance 
War 6 mal los seit der letzten Boardi-Tour, alles an Perlen probiert, ich weiß nun besser als der Dorsch selbst, was er will 

Freu mich schon wie irre. Wann wollen wir denn diesmal am Schiff sein? (Hamster sollten wir vll einen 2 stunden früheren Termin sagen  ) Vielleicht diesmal einen kleinen Umtrunk bevor wir das Boot entern?


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Hab mir das Geheimnis von meinem Dad verraten lassen... Keine Chance
> War 6 mal los seit der letzten Boardi-Tour, alles an Perlen probiert, ich weiß nun besser als der Dorsch selbst, was er will
> 
> Freu mich schon wie irre. Wann wollen wir denn diesmal am Schiff sein? (Hamster sollten wir vll einen 2 stunden früheren Termin sagen  ) Vielleicht diesmal einen kleinen Umtrunk bevor wir das Boot entern?


 
so so, 6x warst du in der Zwischenzeit los....... da haben wir "staubigen Landeier" wohl kaum eine Chance #d
(und das dein Dad dir die "Tricks" gegeben hat.......  bringt dich nach vorn, keine Frage)
So'n bisschen eher treffen ist keine schlechte Idee, hängt aber von unserem Fahrer und den Verkehrsverhältnissen ab....... müssen wir mal schauen #h


----------



## lausi97 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Und nun sind's nur noch 27 Tage bis ich euch in Grund und Boden fische




Roaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr das geht ja garnich|gr:,wenn hier einer Anna nasss macht dann bin ich das |gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## lausi97 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Den Lausi kann im Moment garnichts mehr zurückhalten...... der ist heiss wie "Frittenfett", um uns "in die Schranken zu weisen".#v





jackijackijackijacki


----------



## lausi97 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

hihihihihihihihihhi|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Reppi (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Und ich fahre von Mittwoch bis Samstag ins Höhen-Trainingslager nach Spodsbjerg, aber bei den Windverhältnissen komme ich wohl nicht einmal raus....:r:r:r:c:c:c:c


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> Und ich fahre von Mittwoch bis Samstag ins Höhen-Trainingslager nach Spodsbjerg, aber bei den Windverhältnissen komme ich wohl nicht einmal raus....:r:r:r:c:c:c:c


 
Moin.....

jau, soll echt kabbelig werden..... da geht nur noch Brandungsangeln in einer geschützten Ecke oder auf Mefo....#c. Wünsche dir aber trotzdem viel Glück und dickes Petri! #h
(Gute  Ecken dafür sind bei Gulstav, Kelsnor Fyr oder auch Doves Klint, alles im Sueden der Insel, da kommt der kalte Wind von hinten und man ist einigermassen  durch die Steilkueste geschützt.... |rolleyes)


----------



## Reppi (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Rolf;


> alles im Sueden der Insel


bei S-SO ?? Ich glaube das wird nichts........


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> Moin Rolf;
> 
> bei S-SO ?? Ich glaube das wird nichts........


 
Upps, stimmt.... mein Fehler #d..... und da oben Lohals hab ich keine Erfahrung. Man hört aber auch sehr wenig aus der Ecke...... #c


----------



## offense80 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Drückt mal lieber die Daumen, das wir nicht zu viel Wind haben auf unserer Tour....hab da so einige Erfahrungen machen können dieses Jahr.....gell Rolfi


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Drückt mal lieber die Daumen, das wir nicht zu viel Wind haben auf unserer Tour....hab da so einige Erfahrungen machen können dieses Jahr.....gell Rolfi


 
Hi Micha, das ist eben das Risiko.....#c, nur wenn der "Dampfer" schon im Hafen schaukelt, braucht man sich die Ausfahrt garnicht erst antun. #d

Aber das Wetter am 24.11. für "unsere" Tour kann nur gut werden


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

26 noch!


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> Und ich fahre von Mittwoch bis Samstag ins Höhen-Trainingslager nach Spodsbjerg, aber bei den Windverhältnissen komme ich wohl nicht einmal raus....:r:r:r:c:c:c:c




Nützt dir auch nix,ich Angel euch in Grund und Boden|supergri.

Wünsche dir wenig Wind und dicke Fische.


----------



## Reppi (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



> Wünsche dir wenig Wind



Dein Wort in......:c; habe aus Verzweiflung jetzt schon meine Brandungsstöcke wieder ausgegraben......

Ach ja.......kanst mich ruhig in Grund und Boden angeln; ich fange meine 10 Ü80 und gut !|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Gestern Abend hab ich noch ne neue Waffe ersteigert|rolleyes:Bio 6000SW,jetzt kann nix mehr schiefgehen!


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hab ich noch ne neue Waffe ersteigert|rolleyes:Bio 6000SW,jetzt kann nix mehr schiefgehen!


 

Mensch Lausi, lohnt sich ja bald dich zu überfallen.... 
Aber mal unter uns, was nützt einem das tollste Tackle, wenn man "zwei linke Hände und 10 Daumen" hat?  (duck und wech!!)
War jetzt aber *nicht *auf dich gemeint mein Lieber  .....


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Aber mal unter uns, was nützt einem das tollste Tackle, wenn man "zwei linke Hände und 10 Daumen" hat?



Musste im Dunklen mal ausprobieren,da denkst es wär ne Fremde


----------



## Reppi (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



> zwei linke Hände und 10 Daumen"



das sind zwei Fremde ... Schmutzfink....#d


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> das sind zwei Fremde ... Schmutzfink....#d


 

Noch besser hähähähähähähä


----------



## lausi97 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

twenty five´öhh


----------



## offense80 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Tach Mädels....

Ich hab Legionear endlich erreichen können bzw. auf der Arbeit getroffen. Er konnte sich nicht melden, da er den Internetanbieter gewechselt hat, und es nahtlos mit dem Internet gehen SOLLTE!!! Jupp, immer diese scheiss Werbeversprechen....nix is....
Aber ich hab mit ihm gesprochen, es tut ihm total leid. Meine Sms ist auch nicht zugestellt worden, kann sein, kann ich nicht nachprüfen. Nun hab ich ihn erstmal schöööön zusammengesch....|krach: und danach gefragt, ob ich mal versuchen soll, noch einen Platz auf dem Schiff zu bekommen. 
Hab angerufen, und es waren noch Plätze frei....er wird jetzt also auch dabei sein, wenn auch in Eigenregie |supergri Hab aber am Telefon gesagt sie möchten ihn mit bei uns platzieren. 
Ich hoffe das ist ok für euch.....

Wieviel Tage sind es eigentlich noch LAUSI??? #h


----------



## lausi97 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Tach Mädels....
> 
> Ich hab Legionear endlich erreichen können bzw. auf der Arbeit getroffen. Er konnte sich nicht melden, da er den Internetanbieter gewechselt hat, und es nahtlos mit dem Internet gehen SOLLTE!!! Jupp, immer diese scheiss Werbeversprechen....nix is....
> Aber ich hab mit ihm gesprochen, es tut ihm total leid. Meine Sms ist auch nicht zugestellt worden, kann sein, kann ich nicht nachprüfen. Nun hab ich ihn erstmal schöööön zusammengesch....|krach: und danach gefragt, ob ich mal versuchen soll, noch einen Platz auf dem Schiff zu bekommen.
> ...





Öhmmm Räusper:Twenty Four`öhhhhh


----------



## offense80 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Twenty for what 

Happy Halloween euch allen |scardie:


----------



## lausi97 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

dieses öhhhhhhhhhh,machen die Weibchen doch immer beim Tennis,wenn se den Ball getroffen haben,oder war das beim .........|kopfkrat,wenn se den ....... inne .....haben?Ich brauch hilfe oder muss angeln,das geht so nicht weiter.

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeäääääääää:c


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> dieses öhhhhhhhhhh,machen die Weibchen doch immer beim Tennis,wenn se den Ball getroffen haben,oder war das beim .........|kopfkrat,wenn se den ....... inne .....haben?Ich brauch hilfe oder muss angeln,das geht so nicht weiter.
> 
> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeäääääääää:c


 
Na Lausi,
wenn das mit dir so weitergeht, geht's nicht zum Angeln, sonder geradewegs in's Heim und gut #c


----------



## lausi97 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Na Lausi,
> wenn das mit dir so weitergeht, geht's nicht zum Angeln, sonder geradewegs in's Heim und gut #c





Jackiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.isch will Angeln


----------



## lausi97 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Bevor hier aber jetzt nen Mitleser denkt ,ich hätte einen an der Klatsche bin Handzahm und brauche nur ab und an nen sauberen Käfig und was gutes zu Futtern|pftroest:|engel:.

Also ihr könnt ruhig mitfahren tu keinem was|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Kinner`s ihr müsst mir mal helfen;schwanke zwischen ner Rocksweeper Salt 1042XH,Speedmaster AX33XH,Powergame300XH und ner World Champion Pilk


----------



## Skizzza (1. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Die Rocke hab ich selber, ganz feiner Stock!! Falls du dich erst nach der Tour entscheiden willst, kannst sie Probefischen mal auf der Tour. 

Ansonsten, ist ja doch ne Große Reichweite von Wg und Länge bei den verschiedenen Ruten. Die World würde ich evtl mehr zum Jiggen nehmen, während die Speedmaster ja nur mit wenig Gewicht belastet werden dürfte.


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Die Rocke hab ich selber, ganz feiner Stock!! Falls du dich erst nach der Tour entscheiden willst, kannst sie Probefischen mal auf der Tour.
> 
> Ansonsten, ist ja doch ne Große Reichweite von Wg und Länge bei den verschiedenen Ruten. Die World würde ich evtl mehr zum Jiggen nehmen, während die Speedmaster ja nur mit wenig Gewicht belastet werden dürfte.


 
 Oh Oh, 
hier sind die Experten am "debattieren" ... aber mal ehrlich Männers, hat euch das beim letzten Mal geholfen? |sagnix
(Muss wech.......)


----------



## lausi97 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich Männers, hat euch das beim letzten Mal geholfen? |sagnix




Nee eigentlich nich wirklich,aber Tackle ist so goiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil:k.
Bei mir kommt hin und wieder dieses "haben wollen"|laola:durch,vermehrt zum Winter hin.


----------



## lausi97 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Falls du dich erst nach der Tour entscheiden willst, kannst sie Probefischen mal auf der Tour.




Nix da, ne neue Waffe(Biomaster) brauch auch Munition:vik:


----------



## offense80 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Also ich denke mal ich nehme ne Angel und ne Rolle mit Schnur drauf, häng da nen Pilker oder Gufi dran, und werde mal sehen ob es da Fische gibt....Powermaster, Speedmaster,,,,Mastermaster.....ääääh, Bahnhof |kopfkrat

Lausi alter Sack.....WIE LANGE NOCH?


----------



## lausi97 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Lausi alter Sack.....WIE LANGE NOCH?




Wenn schon Herr oder Sie!22du Lappen|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Also ich denke mal ich nehme ne Angel und ne Rolle mit Schnur drauf, häng da nen Pilker oder Gufi dran, und werde mal sehen ob es da Fische gibt....Powermaster, Speedmaster,,,,Mastermaster.....ääääh, Bahnhof |kopfkrat




Dat is neumodischer schnickschnack,da kann man in deinem Alter nich mit um,hähähähähähähähä


----------



## lausi97 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ich "Rocke":vik:,21 ihr Dörsche


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Also ich denke mal ich nehme ne Angel und ne Rolle mit Schnur drauf, häng da nen Pilker oder Gufi dran, und werde mal sehen ob es da Fische gibt....Powermaster, Speedmaster,,,,Mastermaster.....ääääh, Bahnhof |kopfkrat
> 
> Lausi alter Sack.....WIE LANGE NOCH?


 
Genau Micha,

so sehe ich das auch!! Immer diese "Marken-Kinder"


----------



## offense80 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Sooo war im Keller und hab mal nach Takle gesehen was ich so mitnehmen kann...
Ich hab jetzt nen Bäsen-Styl 2000 und ne Roll-ey 150 mit 0,15 Seh-ney gefunden. 
Gehöre ich jetzt auch zu den Marken Freaks? :vik:

Und an SIE Herr Lausi....
Wie lange noch  SIE ALTER SACK ??? :q


----------



## Yupii (4. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Was geht denn hier ab??
Ich bin mal ne Woche wech und schon dreht der Lausebengel so was von ab#d#d.
Ruhig Brauner|rolleyes
So, ab in den Keller das Gerödel mit den Weltmeisterfangmaschinen und Supersuperködern startklar machen:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Und an SIE Herr Lausi....
> Wie lange noch  SIE ALTER SACK ??? :q



|krach::e|splat:Eybooohey komm du ma bei mich bei ey!


20 noch      |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> Was geht denn hier ab??
> Ich bin mal ne Woche wech und schon dreht der Lausebengel so was von ab#d#d.
> Ruhig Brauner|rolleyes
> So, ab in den Keller das Gerödel mit den Weltmeisterfangmaschinen und Supersuperködern startklar machen:vik:





Uwe,endlich bist wieder da,mein rüstiger Rentner äh Retter:q


----------



## HerrHamster (4. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ich frage mich gerade, WARUM fahre ich mit euch Chaoten aufs Wasser fahre! :q|uhoh:|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, WARUM fahre ich mit euch Chaoten aufs Wasser fahre! :q|uhoh:|rolleyes




Wenn se dich nackich machst.........................,neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee kann ich nich schreiben gibt sonst ärger.

|rolleyesdenke mal,weil wir so Chaotisch sind,yes we can:vik:


----------



## offense80 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Alex, du alter Organisator.....hast deinen Winterschlaf schon beendet? :q


----------



## Yupii (5. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, WARUM fahre ich mit euch Chaoten aufs Wasser fahre! :q|uhoh:|rolleyes


  ....weil wir die Gnadensonne scheinen lassen


----------



## Reppi (5. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

So. Höhentraining auf Langeland beendet..............1 Tag auf dem Wasser gewesen bei einer satten 6-7 #d#d#d;
500 gr-Pilker hat die 15 m auf Grund nicht gescxhafft.....


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> So. Höhentraining auf Langeland beendet..............1 Tag auf dem Wasser gewesen bei einer satten 6-7 #d#d#d;
> 500 gr-Pilker hat die 15 m auf Grund nicht gescxhafft.....


 
Hi Uwe,
hört sich ja nicht "berauschend" an......|uhoh:. Aber das kann man nicht beeinflussen...... und nächstes Mal wird's bestimmt besser !!! #6


----------



## Reppi (5. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Stimmt, Rolf......war einfach Pech vom Wetter her...
Dafür aber vom Strand Platte ohne Ende........
Und vier kleine Mefo´s haben das Angeln abgerundet..


----------



## Yupii (5. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Auch in HS war es ein wenig windig. Ich habe trotzdem 6 Herinsfilet süß-sauer in der Räucherei gefangen


----------



## lausi97 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

|rotwerden habs gestern vergessen|peinlich


18 noch


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> |rotwerden habs gestern vergessen|peinlich
> 
> 
> 18 noch


 

Lausi...... was soll ich bloss noch mit dir machen Junge......#c ))


----------



## lausi97 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Lausi...... was soll ich bloss noch mit dir machen Junge......#c ))




:c:c:c:c:cich weiß ..schnief .....es....schnüffel....doch auch nicht ....heulbrüllheul


----------



## Frank the Tank (6. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

heute erfahren das ich am 23. nov bis zum frühen morgen arbeiten muß.bin auf jeden fall bei der tour dabei,hoffe mal nur das ich den chef noch überreden kann mir einige stunden schlaf zu gönnen#d  möchte ja fit sein für dicken dorsche:m

gruß


----------



## lausi97 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

17kekse noch ihr krümel


----------



## offense80 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> 17kekse noch ihr krümel



Sprach der Mutterkuchen


----------



## lausi97 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

töterretöööööööööööööööö nen tusch,da waren`s nur noch 


16 


flutsch  |supergri


----------



## Reppi (9. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

hat der "Ansage-Knecht" am Freitag keinen Dienst ??


----------



## lausi97 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> hat der "Ansage-Knecht" am Freitag keinen Dienst ??



Wie jetzt?Wird da wer aufmüppfig?Ich sachma :

15

##


----------



## lausi97 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Bevor jetzt wieder einer nach Herrchen schnappt:


14 noch und dann sehen wir uns,goil!


#hschönes WO.


----------



## Skizzza (11. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Bevor das hier noch untergeht, 13 Tage noch!! :vik:

Und wann sollte nun treffen sein? Und sagen wir Hamster extra 2 stunden früher? :q


----------



## Yupii (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Meine beiden Mitstreiter müssen um 6.oo noch zu Baltic die Zwangsabgabe löhnen.


----------



## lausi97 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> Meine beiden Mitstreiter müssen um 6.oo noch zu Baltic die Zwangsabgabe löhnen.




muss da auch noch hin!


P.S.















12 noch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yupii (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

soll ich dich begleiten, oder findest du dieses Mal den Weg alleine?:q:q


----------



## HerrHamster (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ne aber mich kannst du begleiten, denn ich muss da auch noch hin!


----------



## Reppi (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

alle noch nen Asyl-Antrag stellen....?|rolleyes|rolleyes

Ps. war Samstag noch mal zum Training ab Maasholm raus; ihr seit jetzt ja sowas von Chancenlos......-))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Skizzza (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Wenn alle um 6 nochmal zu Baltic/Kött wollen, schlage ich 5.30 auf dem Kahn vor. Genug Zeit zum Shoppen, ausloosen, die neuen Gesichter begutachten etc.


----------



## lausi97 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> alle noch nen Asyl-Antrag stellen....?|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> Ps. war Samstag noch mal zum Training ab Maasholm raus; ihr seit jetzt ja sowas von Chancenlos......-))))))))))))))))))




Er schnappt immer noch nach Herrchen!  siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitz.


----------



## lausi97 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> soll ich dich begleiten, oder findest du dieses Mal den Weg alleine?:q:q




nur wenn ich dich schieben darf


----------



## HerrHamster (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Thorsten danke für die Nr. 
Sag mal wann wolltet ihr eigentlich losfahren?


----------



## lausi97 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Thorsten danke für die Nr.
> Sag mal wann wolltet ihr eigentlich losfahren?




Denke das wir so gegen 23.00Uhr hier im Sauerland abknattern.Schätze wir sind dann gegen 5Uhr in Helitown.


----------



## HerrHamster (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Wo fahrt ihr lang und habt ihr noch Platz?


----------



## lausi97 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Wenn wa uns jetz noch alle ne tass kaff holen,können wa nen Kaffeeekränzchen machen(seit ja fast alle onboard)


----------



## lausi97 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Alex fahren via Hannover,über Bremen wäre es weiter.Mit Platz kann ich dir nich sagen,da mich noch jemand angeschrieben hat ob wir ihn mitnehmen,hat sich aber seither nicht mehr gemeldet.Versprochen ist aber erstmal versprochen.
Kommst nich weg?


----------



## HerrHamster (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ja ich komme schon weg, aber wenn mal irgendwie ne Fahrgemeinschaft 
machen könnte dann wäre das ja für alle Beteiligten eine Kosten Ersparniss und ich müsste nicht alleine fahren. 

Okay, ne das ist klar das ihr nicht über Bremen fahrt, aber man könnte ich ja irgendwo treffen!


----------



## lausi97 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Was ist den mit angelnrolf und yupii,kommen die denn nich iwie aus raum Celle?Dann könnt man sich ja in Schwarmstedt treffen,wäre für dich ja auch noch machbar.


----------



## HerrHamster (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Joa, das wäre auch ne Idee! 
Die Jungs können ja mal was schreiben!


----------



## lausi97 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Zumal wir auch da lang kommen!Und auf dem autohof gibbet dat leggern Kaff.


----------



## Yupii (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

wir sind schon zu viert und unser büschen Angelgerödel  ( nur Rolf hat sehr viel dabei, siehe Superköder) muss auch noch ins Auto passen#c


----------



## Yupii (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Zumal wir auch da lang kommen!Und auf dem autohof gibbet dat leggern Kaff.


und ich dachte schon, du willst dir noch bei mir nen Kaffee erbetteln:q


----------



## HerrHamster (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Jetzt nochmal für mich, lausi nimmt Yuppi und Rolf mit?


----------



## Yupii (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

nein, guck doch mal in deine Liste:|rolleyes
ich habe insgesamt drei Personen angemeldet und Rolf ist noch dabei.
Lausebengel wollte nur von der A7 runter und nen Kaffee erschleichen, der schmeckt aber nach Abwaschwasser, daher trinkt er lieber in Schwarmstedt das Zeuch:q


----------



## lausi97 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal für mich, lausi nimmt Yuppi und Rolf mit?




Neee neee auf yupii`s Rollator is kein platz,und wenn der mir kein Kaffee mitbringt|krach:.

Wir kommen mit mein Kollega und Söhnchen zu dritt bis jetz.Hab aber noch ne anfrage aus Wuppertal ob wir ihn mitnehmen?Dem hab ich aber gerad ne PN geschickt ob er mitfährt,wenn nicht,kannst bei uns mit,sofern du iwie nach Schwarmstedt kommst?

Yupii was ist mit euch?Sollen wir uns in Schwarm. treffen ?


----------



## Yupii (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Schwarmstedt ist nen Umweg, wir fahren erst in Soltau-Süd auf die BAB.


----------



## lausi97 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> Schwarmstedt ist nen Umweg, wir fahren erst in Soltau-Süd auf die BAB.




tsstsstss und du schreibst im Avatar was von Celle|kopfkrat.

Wie wäre es dann mit Brunautal?


----------



## HerrHamster (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Das ist Bispingen? Oder? 
Ich würde sonst Bad Fallingbostel vorschlagen!


----------



## Yupii (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

An der Abfahrt Soltau-Süd ist doch auch so nen Autohof. Da könnten wir euch doch zuwinken|supergri


----------



## Yupii (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> tsstsstss und du schreibst im Avatar was von Celle|kopfkrat.
> 
> Wie wäre es dann mit Brunautal?


oder Kirchhorst?;+


----------



## lausi97 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> oder Kirchhorst?;+




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratbitte um Aufklärung,hatta was mit de angelnrölfchen zu tun?


----------



## Yupii (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

da ist auch ne Auffahrt auf die A7
Nee, von uns aus geht`s in einen nördlichen Ortsteil von Celle und da ist dann Soltau am nächsten.


----------



## lausi97 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@yupii

son bisserl kenn ich mich bei euch aus,war in der "Immelmann" stationiert.Hab zwar vieles nur bei nacht gesehn,aber es ist noch was im gedächtnis.


----------



## elbetaler (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Hai Leute, ich grüsse euch alle!
Habe zwar lange nichts geschrieben, aber so vergesst ihr mich wenigstens nicht. Kann denn solch Vorfreude noch getoppt werden, seid ja schon richtig aufgekratzt! Wann wollt ihr eigentlich anfangen, das Drumherumwarumweshalbmitwaswieviel......... zu besprechen?
Wer hat sich denn mal über die Fangwievielwomit-Situation da oben informiert und sollte es eher der Floater und Handschuhe oder die Sonnenbrille sein?
Na, ihr macht das schon. Aber.......die Hörnerbrause hilft auch nicht immer!

Schöne Grüsse und viel Spass vorweg!


----------



## lausi97 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@elbetaler

weiß noch nicht genau was ich anziehen werde,dachte obenrum Floater und unten ne Badehose mit Schlappen anne Füße.

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!
#h


p.s. n8


----------



## offense80 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Moin ihr Lieben,

auch ich schalte mich malwieder zu |supergri

Denke mal, ich werde hier so gegen 5 Uhr mit Legionaer losfahren, und dann kurz nach 6 Uhr in Helitown sein. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, legen wir ja auch erst um 7.30 Uhr ab oder?
Kann man in Heli eigentlich immer noch umsonst parken oder kostet das jetzt überall Geld?
Zu Baltic müssen wir auch noch,die überschüssigen 10 Euronen entrichten :c


----------



## Yupii (13. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

auf dem großen Parkplatz auf der Binnenseeseite ist kostenlos.
@ elbetaler
ich verrat doch nix, das mit den Perlen muss reichen|supergri. Die Strategie werde ich mit Rolf auf der Hinfahrt austüfteln.|rolleyes  Wenn uns das Losglück hold ist und einer Backbord, der andere Steuerbord angelt ist es eigentlich ganz einfach:
einmal quer werfen und ein paar mal kräftig ziehen, dann sind alle mit dem Auseinandertüddeln beschäftigt und wir können dann ungestört mit der Zweitrute fischen#6#6


----------



## Reppi (13. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Na das ist ja die Karawane des Grauens, die da über die Autobahn schleicht............ich habe übrigends auch noch Platz im Wagen; falls jemand von der Westküste rüber muss..

@Yupii
Makrelenvorfach mit 20 gr. Blei ist doch an dem Tag der Renner, oder ?|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (13. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



reppi schrieb:


> @yupii
> makrelenvorfach mit 20 gr. Blei ist doch an dem tag der renner, oder ?|rolleyes|rolleyes



#6#6#6


----------



## lausi97 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Hört ihr jetzt auf nach Herrchen zu schnappen|krach:,sonst kommt der eine untern Kiel und der andere wird mit zwei Drillingen zum schleppen mißbraucht.Also jetz is hier Schulz!


----------



## Reppi (13. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

|sagnix|engel:|engel:


----------



## Ines (13. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Leute, wenn ihr jemanden wisst, der meinen Platz auf dem Kutter einnehmen möchte, gebe ich den gerne ab.
Ich habe eine dermaßen heftige Ohrenentzündung, dass ich nicht weiß, ob ich bis zum Termin wieder fit bin.


----------



## lausi97 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> |sagnix|engel:|engel:




Fein,so isser Brav|pftroest: und jetz ab in Körbchen!


----------



## Yupii (13. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

ääh, meine Frau sagte, du könntest, wenn du eine Floaterjacke trägst, die Badehose weglassen, es sei denn du hast Angst, dass er bei Kälte zu sehr einkürzt:q:q#6


----------



## Frank the Tank (13. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

so, mein angelzeug ist schon alles gepackt.jetzt nur mal schauen wie das wetter wird damit ich auch die richtige kleidung einpacke


p.s.

falle einer von euch sein beifang wie wittling usw nicht haben möchte, dem nehme ich das gerne ab. der wird dann am folgenden montag in der firma schön zum mittag zubereitet#6

gruß frank


----------



## lausi97 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> ääh, meine Frau sagte, du könntest, wenn du eine Floaterjacke trägst, die Badehose weglassen, es sei denn du hast Angst, dass er bei Kälte zu sehr einkürzt:q:q#6



|krach:ich glaub du brauchst mal Urlaub,dann kann ich dein Frauchen ja mal zeigen................  .Und  ausserdem stehen 2cm immer


----------



## Reppi (14. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Long John Silver fährt auch mit ???:q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (14. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



reppi schrieb:


> long john silver fährt auch mit ???:q:q:q



#6#6


----------



## lausi97 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Sie können es nicht lassen die 2:Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitz


----------



## Reppi (14. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

hechel, hechel......-)))))))))).

Stelle hiermit einen offiziellen Antrag, weit wech vom dem Lausi-Bub zu stehen; fürchte um Leib und Leben............................................................................................................................................................................meiner gefangenen Dorsche...


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> hechel, hechel......-)))))))))).
> 
> Stelle hiermit einen offiziellen Antrag, weit wech vom dem Lausi-Bub zu stehen; fürchte um Leib und Leben............................................................................................................................................................................meiner gefangenen Dorsche...


 
Moin...zurück aus dem Allgäu ich bin #h.......was soll ich sagen, dort versteht man das Feiern recht ordentlich.  Nach unzähligen "Eimern" Bier und klaren Schnäpsen u.s.w. u.s.w. habe ich am Sonntagmorgen den lange genutzten Tastsinn gegen das langsam wiederkehrende Augenlicht tauschen können....... das Leben hatte mich wieder #v

Tja Uwe,
das kann dir keiner garantieren, wenn wir die Plätze auslosen .... .
Hab keine Ahnung, evtl. machen wir es auch wie beim letzten Angeln und jeder angelt da wor er Platz findet? #c Keiiiiine Ahnung, ergibt sich dann wohl schon..... :q
(Aber unter uns gesagt, euch beide nebeneinander, wird bestimmt schon "Hardcore" für alle Beteiligten) :q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ganz artig ich bin


----------



## Yupii (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@ Rolf
Biste denn schon wieder durch oder müssen wir dich an der Reling festbinden


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> @ Rolf
> Biste denn schon wieder durch oder müssen wir dich an der Reling festbinden


 
Moin Uwe,

hab mich doch wie immer zusammen gerissen  .


----------



## offense80 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin ihr alten Dorschkiller....langsam nähert sich der große Tag freu feu..... kann es auch kaum noch erwarten. Wie gesagt, Legionaer und ich werden wohl um kurz nach 6 Uhr in Helitown aufschlagen, dann erstmal die Monika suchen und besteigen oder wollen wir das alle zusammen machen wegen den Plätzen? Wenn zusammen....wo wollen wir uns denn alle treffen? Auf dem Parkplatz oder am Schiff oder vor Baltic Kölln oder bei Obi|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Yupii (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

bei Eisen-Karl|supergri


----------



## offense80 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

oder bei Twister Toni |supergri

Aber für sowas haben wir ja unser Organisationstalent das Murmeltier Alex  vielleicht kann der ja mal ne Ansage machen grins


----------



## Yupii (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

nee, der schläft schon
Skizza hatte 5.30 auf`m Schiff vorgeschlagen.


----------



## offense80 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

hmmmm so früh schon? Fahren wir nicht erst 7.30 Uhr ab? Muss sehen ob ich das schaffe, weil ich meine Regierung eigentlich noch zur Arbeit bringen muss vorher.....werde mal sehen ob das auch anders geht.


----------



## Yupii (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

ja, eigentlich reicht 6.30 - 7.00 Uhr oder was sagt der Rest der Meute?


----------



## Reppi (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

06:42 !


----------



## offense80 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> 06:42 !




Geht das vielleicht ein wenig genauer??? Du hast die Sekunden vergessen


----------



## lausi97 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Würd sagen das wir uns am Schiffchen treffen,weil der eine kommt um 6,der andere um 5 und wieder einer um 5.45 und 47 Sekunden gelle Reppi!

Achso weils gestern untergegangen ist:

9 und dann geiht dat los nu!


----------



## HerrHamster (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

ich bin um 6:15 da!


----------



## lausi97 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> ich bin um 6:15 da!



aber nur wenn du mir deine Handynummer schicken tust,und ich dich rechtzeitig wecke


----------



## Reppi (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Jungs; vielleicht sollten wir hier jetzt erst mal verbindlich klären, wie wir das mit den Plätzen machen wollen, bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt und um 23:00 seinen Besenstiel anbinden will.
Dann können wir auch gucken, ob wir uns um 06:30 oder 06:42 treffen wollen !:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> Jungs; vielleicht sollten wir hier jetzt erst mal verbindlich klären, wie wir das mit den Plätzen machen wollen, bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt und um 23:00 seinen Besenstiel anbinden will.
> Dann können wir auch gucken, ob wir uns um 06:30 oder 06:42 treffen wollen !:q


 
Tach...... beim letzten Mal hatte Alex für uns den Bereich im Bug reservieren lassen....... war ganz OK #6. Wie wir dann dort die Plätze aufteilen..... keine Ahnung. #c
Wenn das wieder so ist, brauchen wir da nicht soooo früh aufschlagen ..... meine Meinung |kopfkrat


----------



## Skizzza (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Jens bindet immer ab, da stellt also keiner seine Ruten hin, der nicht zu uns gehört. Und wir können unsere Sachen ja einfach erstmal wie beim letzten mal an die Seite stellen und dann gucken, was die Leute favorisieren. 

Kann ja sein, dass mancher nicht neben einem anderen stehen sollte, weil dann alle nicht mehr zum angeln kommen oder sowas #c

Und egal wie wir uns entscheiden, minimum 2 Stunden haben wir ja noch wenn der letzte ggn 7 an Bord kommt. Sollte für jede Lösung reichen


----------



## lausi97 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Jens bindet immer ab, da stellt also keiner seine Ruten hin, der nicht zu uns gehört. Und wir können unsere Sachen ja einfach erstmal wie beim letzten mal an die Seite stellen und dann gucken, was die Leute favorisieren.
> 
> Kann ja sein, dass mancher nicht neben einem anderen stehen sollte, weil dann alle nicht mehr zum angeln kommen oder sowas #c
> 
> Und egal wie wir uns entscheiden, minimum 2 Stunden haben wir ja noch wenn der letzte ggn 7 an Bord kommt. Sollte für jede Lösung reichen



#6will auf keinen Fall neben Yupii und Reppi,weil das geht nich gut,wir kommen dann vor lauter lachen nicht zum Angeln.
Denke so wie beim letzten mal war ganz oke,dann kann man sich erstmal in den Armen liegen zum begrüßen und abknutschen(so ich hab platz zum Werfen|supergri),ne im ernst ganz entspannt das ganze!


----------



## Reppi (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ich lasse gerade in Bezug auf lausi durch den Anwalt klären, ob eine einstweilige Verfügung: "100m Sicherheitsabstand", reichen !|supergri|supergri|supergri

Nein, mir ist es eigentlich auch egal, wie wir verfahren.......hier ausheulen kann ich mich nach der Fahrt ja noch genug..|rolleyes|rolleyes

Hauptsache entspannt, Spassss und nen paar Fische !


----------



## lausi97 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich lasse gerade in Bezug auf lausi durch den Anwalt klären, ob eine einstweilige Verfügung: "1000m Sicherheitsabstand", reichen !|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Nein, mir ist es eigentlich auch egal, wie wir verfahren.......hier ausheulen kann ich mich nach der Fahrt ja noch genug..|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> Hauptsache entspannt, Spassss und nen paar Fische !




genauestens,weil eigentlich ist es doch völlig Latte wo wer steht,hauptsache Spass!

Na hast spastiker?
"Ja hab ich Hannelore" schrie klein Helmut


----------



## Yupii (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

nee, das ist alles ein büschen doof. Lausi hat ne ganze Seite nur für sich, weil keiner neben einem Typen , der in dieser Jahreszeit in Badehose und Schlappen angelt, stehen will.
Aber Lausebengel, kannst ja, weil du so gitterig bist, im Hafenbecken trainiren.​


----------



## lausi97 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> nee, das ist alles ein büschen doof. Lausi hat ne ganze Seite nur für sich, weil keiner neben einem Typen , der in dieser Jahreszeit in Badehose und Schlappen angelt, stehen will.
> Aber Lausebengel, kannst ja, weil du so gitterig bist, im Hafenbecken trainiren.​



hahahaha und dann leg ich im Hafen nen 30Pfünder auf die Schuppen


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> nee, das ist alles ein büschen doof. Lausi hat ne ganze Seite nur für sich, weil keiner neben einem Typen , der in dieser Jahreszeit in Badehose und Schlappen angelt, stehen will.
> 
> Aber Lausebengel, kannst ja, weil du so gitterig bist, im Hafenbecken trainiren.​


 

Oh Mann, Lausi mit seinen "Stachelbeer-Beinchen" und in "Addiletten"  |bigeyes|bigeyes.......diese Bilder muss ich erstmal wieder aus dem Kopf bekommen :q:q
(das könnte dann ja "Angeln unter erschwerten Bedingungen" werden...:q)


----------



## Yupii (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

wir tun halt so als ob wir ihn nicht kennen


----------



## offense80 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

|muahah: ihr seid echt Granaten.....bin mal gespannt ob wir vor lauter lachen auch zum angeln kommen werden  ok also treffen wir uns am Schiff. Denke mal ich werde so wie Alex auch gegen 6.15 Uhr da sein. Und dann erstmal den Schleswig Holstein Strafzoll zahlen grins


----------



## lausi97 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

ach kommt schon Jungs,das könnt ihr nicht machen(schnief):c


----------



## lausi97 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> |muahah: ihr seid echt Granaten.....bin mal gespannt ob wir vor lauter lachen auch zum angeln kommen werden .



Yupii,Reppi,Angelnrolfi und ich schon,aber ihr anderen nicht ätschibätschi
:q|supergri:q|supergri    dreckiges|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## lausi97 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Damit ihr wisst was auf euch zukommt:


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Damit ihr wisst was auf euch zukommt:


 

Mensch Lausi, hast aber zugenommen, oder?  :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

ooooooch aber nur anne Ohrläppchen


----------



## mathei (15. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Legionaer und ich werden wohl um kurz nach 6 Uhr in Helitown aufschlagen, dann erstmal die Monika suchen und besteigen oder wollen wir das alle zusammen machen :q


na wenn das der ferkelfander liest |supergri


----------



## lausi97 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> na wenn das der ferkelfander liest |supergri




na du wirst doch wohl nicht petzen?:r

apropo,da ist uns/mir was durch diese Vielblödelei durchgegangen:

Liebe Ines,auch auf diesem weg gute besserung,ich hoffe doch,das du es bis dahin schaffst gesund zu werden,leihe dir auch zur not das Unterteil meines Floaters.

So nun nur noch:8

weiß eigentlich schon einer die Windvorhersage?


----------



## Skizzza (16. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Auf Windfinder sind bisher die Daten bis zum 23. eingetragen. Für den 23. sind 18 Knoten (Ne 5) in Böen bis 24 Knoten (Ne 6) eingetragen. 
Aber dies ist bisher nur ein Trend, die Richtigkeit liegt schon nach 4-5 Tagen in der Zukunft unter 70% und nach einer Woche ca. bei 50%. 
In den Tagen vor der Fahrt herrscht konstant 3-4, ich hoffe einfach mal das bleibt so. Warten wir also mit dem Wetter erstmal ab.


----------



## Ines (16. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Liebe Leute,

danke für die Besserungswünsche, lausi, aber das sieht nicht gut aus. 
Eventuell habe ich jemanden, der meinen Platz übernimmt, das entscheidet sich aber erst nächste Woche. |wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Hilfe!!!

Farbe und länge für Gummifische!!!!!

#h


----------



## Skizzza (16. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Länge zwischen 8-12 cm
Farbe: Motoroil, Motoroil-Glitter, Rot, Gelb-Grün, Blau-Weiß und Orange-Braun

Das ist das, was ich dabei habe. Dazu Köpfe zwischen 35-90 Gramm


----------



## HerrHamster (16. November 2012)

20cm ist bei Gummi Muss!!!


----------



## HerrHamster (16. November 2012)

20cm ist bei Gummi Muss!!! Alles andere ist zu klein!!!


----------



## Skizzza (16. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Das sind nicht 20 centimeter, nie im leben kleiner.... *lalalala 

Also zum ANGELN nehm ich nix über 12, kommt ja auch noch die Länge des Kopfes hinzu und ab einer gewissen Größe häufen sich die Fehlbisse


----------



## lausi97 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Danke!


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

so Männers, die "superfängigen Köder" sind einsatzbereit .......So wie es aussieht, ist wohl doch der Floater angesagt |rolleyes.... ist doch einfach kuscheliger. Dazu die dicke Mütze, damit das "wallende Haupthaar" nicht im Wind flattert und dem Nachbarn die Sicht nimmt :q:q


----------



## offense80 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin moin liebe Gemeinde....

Dir Ines erstmal gute Besserung auch von mir, ich hoffe, dass du bis Samstag wieder ft bist, wäre doch schade wenn der lang geplante Trip bei dir nicht stattfinden könnte. Ich drück dir die Daumen.

Ich denke auch mal, das ich an der "Gummifront" nochmal kräftig zuschlagen werden muss. Pilker hab ich genug, aber da ja alle so begeistert vom Gufieren sind, werde ich das wohl auch mal testen. 

@Rolf.....joaa der Floater ist echt pflicht, es wird ja immer kälter brrrr. Der einzige Vorteil dabei ist, die Fische halten an Deck länger frisch als in den Sommermonaten. 

@ Lausi....

WIE LAAAANGE NOCH???


----------



## offense80 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Sooooo....

mal ein wenig im Netz gestöbert, und auch ein paar nette Sachen gefunden |supergri 

Unter anderen Gufis 16cm in JAPANROT  und noch andere geile Farben. Jetzt bin ich echt gespannt, wie und ob die Teilchen auch fängig sind.....also-von mir aus können wir los #6

Laut Wetter.de sollen wir BIS JETZT Samstag ne 4-5 aus Süd bzw. Südost bekommen....4-5 ist ja ok, aber wie sieht es mit der Windrichtung in Bezug auf die Welle aus? Kennt sich da jemand mit aus?


----------



## lausi97 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Moin moin liebe Gemeinde....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ähhähhähhwuselfahrigachselzucklichtaufgeh7nochwennnichverrechnetwegnalkoholüberndurstgetrinke


----------



## offense80 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Das ist ja noch ne ganze Woche :c

Aber morgen sollten wir vielleicht schon mal Herr Hamster aus dem Winterschlaf holen, damit er es auch schafft


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Moin moin liebe Gemeinde....
> @Rolf.....joaa der Floater ist echt pflicht, es wird ja immer kälter brrrr.


 
Moin Micha, 
genau so ist es......zum Glück habe ich noch einen alten Floater , (der neue Zweiteiller ist nur für Norwegen und kann auf der Ostsee garnicht genutzt werden.......:q:q)
Also, wenn am Kutter so'n "rotes Michelin-Männchen" auftaucht, bitte nicht bewerfen, spucken oder wegschicken.....  das bin ich !!!  #h:q:q:q


----------



## HerrHamster (18. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch ne ganze Woche :c
> 
> Aber morgen sollten wir vielleicht schon mal Herr Hamster aus dem Winterschlaf holen, damit er es auch schafft



Ich bin schon Wach!! |stolz:


----------



## offense80 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@ Rolf ....ok, dann werden für Samstag die Zielkoordienaten für "rote Michelinmänchen" umgehend aus dem Zielcomputer gelöscht und gegen die rosafarbenen ausgetauscht |supergri

@ Alex
war ja klar das du wieder wach wirst, kaum steigen die Temperaturen, wird der Hamster wieder wach und geht auf Nahrungssuche |supergri


----------



## HerrHamster (18. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> @ Alex
> war ja klar das du wieder wach wirst, kaum steigen die Temperaturen, wird der Hamster wieder wach und geht auf Nahrungssuche |supergri



Nee, im Moment rufen mich die Zander!


----------



## lausi97 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Also, wenn am Kutter so'n "rotes Michelin-Männchen" auftaucht, bitte nicht bewerfen, spucken oder wegschicken.....  das bin ich !!!  #h:q:q:q





Eins?Würd eher sagen 3.

ahhhhso:6noch


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Eins?Würd eher sagen 3.


 
3 ???? (hab doch abgenommen....glaub ich |rolleyes)

mein lieber Lausi,  6 Tage hast do noch "Schonfrist".......:g ......


----------



## lausi97 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> 3 ???? (hab doch abgenommen....glaub ich |rolleyes)
> 
> mein lieber Lausi,  6 Tage hast do noch "Schonfrist".......:g ......




nenene mein bester Sohnemann und icke ham auch so Rotjelbe Flodder,deswegen 3.Und was du Abgenommen hast ist bei mir druff|krach:|supergri.

Die Schonfrist hat sich mit dem heutigen Tage auf5reduziert.

Das meldet:http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/heiligenhafen

geht doch,oder?
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/heiligenhafen


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> nenene mein bester Sohnemann und icke ham auch so Rotjelbe Flodder,deswegen 3.Und was du Abgenommen hast ist bei mir druff|krach:|supergri.
> 
> Die Schonfrist hat sich mit dem heutigen Tage auf5reduziert.
> 
> ...


 

und ich dachte du spielst auf meine "Ballerina-Figur" an.....:q:q:q
(wie gesagt, der alte Floater für die Ostsee und der "Gute" nur für Norge.....)
 , jupp.... Wetter wird!#6


----------



## lausi97 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> und ich dachte du spielst auf meine "Ballerina-Figur" an.....:q:q:q
> (wie gesagt, der alte Floater für die Ostsee und der "Gute" nur für Norge.....)
> , jupp.... Wetter wird!#6




Oh du mein großer gefiederter Freund,oder wie heißt das Tier mit dem Rüssel duppdiduduppdiduduppdidu

schei...e aldder, freu mir wie bekloppt auf Samstag


----------



## offense80 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Das Chaos wird die Ostsee stürmen, da werden die Dorsche vor unseren Gufis und Pilkern Schlange stehen, um zu sehen, wat für bekloppte Honks am anderen Ende der Schnur stehen


----------



## Frank the Tank (19. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

das kribbeln vor freude auf die tour wird immer mehr


----------



## Reppi (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

So, hiermit melde ich einen behinderten gerechten Platz ganz hinten, oder ganz vorne an.|rolleyes.............habe ne Gürtelrose und das eine Bein gehört mir gerade nicht...:r:r
Aber brauche ja nur die Arme zum Fische stemmen..|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> So, hiermit melde ich einen behinderten gerechten Platz ganz hinten, oder ganz vorne an.|rolleyes.............habe ne Gürtelrose und das eine Bein gehört mir gerade nicht...:r:r
> Aber brauche ja nur die Arme zum Fische stemmen..|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


 
so so, dann gehst du mal auf der Monika in die Kabine, neben dem Zapfhahn vom Köpi liegt ein kleiner Hammer, damit kannst du dir "*die Sache ganz gepflegt aus dem Kopf schlagen"* !!!
 :m
(Obwohl.... ganz hinten geht schon in Ordnung, wir stehen ja alle vorn am Bug!! )


----------



## Reppi (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Werde Dich mit meiner Geh-Hilfe umnageln...


----------



## Reppi (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ist der Bug nicht hinten ??
Aber ich merke schon, keine Gnade und Mitleid mit den Alten..
Dann muss ich das eben mit meinen überragenden Angel-Künsten ausgleichen.....


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ist der Bug nicht hinten ??
> Aber ich merke schon, keine Gnade und Mitleid mit den Alten..
> Dann muss ich das eben mit meinen überragenden Angel-Künsten ausgleichen.....


 
 hm..... hätte noch einen guten Platz anzubieten....... (in der Nähe von Yupii, der hat Magen und Darm Probleme ). Dann kommste mit deinem "Ersatzbein" aber nicht schnell genug auf dem Schacht.... #c|rolleyes
...

Was für 'ne "Rot Kreuz-Truppe"........|supergri


----------



## Yupii (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Reppi, komm du bei mich bei, dann traut sich sowieso keiner mehr in unsere Nähe und wir haben reichlich Platz im Bug


----------



## Franky (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Alter Schwede, bei Eurer Trümmertruppe fehlen echt noch die Kranggenschwestern..... :q:q:q


----------



## Reppi (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ist doch betreutes Angeln ??
Da gehören Krankenschwestern in.........( oh mein Gott, Kopfkino..) doch preislich dazu ?|rolleyes|rolleyes


Und ich brauche noch eine, die mein Bein bespricht...)))))


----------



## Norbi (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ist doch betreutes Angeln ??
> Da gehören Krankenschwestern in.........( oh mein Gott, Kopfkino..) doch preislich dazu ?|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> 
> Und ich brauche noch eine, die mein Bein bespricht...)))))



Welches Reppi???......Doch nicht etwas das Dritte|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## offense80 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Wenn wir hier so weiter schreiben, wird wohl Samstag zeitgleich mit uns ein Seenotrettungskreuzer auslaufen, damit Fachpersonal für 15 Vollhonkangler immer sofort zur Stelle sein kann...


----------



## Norbi (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier so weiter schreiben, wird wohl Samstag zeitgleich mit uns ein Seenotrettungskreuzer auslaufen, damit Fachpersonal für 15 Vollhonkangler immer sofort zur Stelle sein kann...



Besser ist Michael,ich wünsche Euch auf jedenfall viel Petri auf Eurer Tour,und vergesst nicht Eure Krücken und sonstige Gehhilfen nicht an Bord


----------



## Reppi (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@Norbi
Ich hatte besprechen geschrieben; nicht "ansprechen"...:q:q

Bei mir ist das nur ne 10 Lbs Geh-Hilfe  und fängt Fisch ..


----------



## lausi97 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Hallo ihr Süssen Boys,hab mir extra für die Tour ne Rosa Angel zugelegt.Werde mich damit zu Yupii und Reppi stellen,können mir dann ja nicht weglaufen(kussi):k:k:k











































































:rhahahahahahahahahahahaha könnt euch so passen wa,ich mach euch nass ihr Nasen:q.



p.s. 4noch,ist dat nich ne schöne farbe:k:k:k:k:l:l:l:l:l:l:l


----------



## offense80 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Lausi du rosa Dorschtiger.....das mit der Rute glaube ich dir aufs Wort......und hier ist die passende Rolle dazu.

P.s. deine Rute hab ich auch schon gefunden :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Lausi du rosa Dorschtiger.....das mit der Rute glaube ich dir aufs Wort......und hier ist die passende Rolle dazu.
> 
> P.s. deine Rute hab ich auch schon gefunden :q


 
da kommen ja ungeahnte "Qualitäten" von unserem Lausi an's Tageslicht......


----------



## offense80 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Er hat die Farbe halt passend zu seiner Unterwäsche gewählt....(falls er mal wieder welche tragen sollte  )

Samstag online Takle bestellt, Sonntag überwiesen....

EBEN GERADE klingelingeling ei ei ei da kommt schon das Paket mit den Sachen..... :vik: super schnell freu


----------



## Reppi (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

klingeling ????
Du Zalandoo-Puss........:q:q
Dat wird nen Spasssssss; aber hoffe, die Fische spielen auch mit.............


----------



## lausi97 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Lausi du rosa Dorschtiger.....das mit der Rute glaube ich dir aufs Wort......und hier ist die passende Rolle dazu.
> 
> P.s. deine Rute hab ich auch schon gefunden :q




Wie du hast meine Rute gefunden?merke nix davon|bigeyes

Musst erstma meinen rosadorschgetigerten String sehen#r


----------



## lausi97 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Samstag online Takle bestellt, Sonntag überwiesen....
> 
> EBEN GERADE klingelingeling ei ei ei da kommt schon das Paket mit den Sachen..... :vik: super schnell freu




ätsch hab meine schon seit heut morgen


----------



## lausi97 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> klingeling ????
> Du Zalandoo-Puss........:q:q
> Dat wird nen Spasssssss; aber hoffe, ich spiele auch mit Lausi



Hallo Süsser,aber gern doch!


----------



## HerrHamster (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Was habt ihr denn so bestellt? Und Wo? 
Ich will Fotos sehen!


----------



## lausi97 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn so bestellt? Und Wo?
> Ich will Fotos sehen!


 
Nix da,sollst du denn mehr fangen als Herrchen?


----------



## lausi97 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

OOOOch nur nen paar Gummifischis,ne 4000 und 6000Biomaster SW,ne 745 ZaltArc,ne Rocksweeper 1042,passende Schnur für die Rollen und ganz wichtig 1Jigkopf in 50gr:q


----------



## lausi97 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*







ey Pendecho,peace aldder.Verdammt muß aufhören Kakerlaken zu Rauchen!


----------



## Yupii (21. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> ey Pendecho,peace aldder.Verdammt muß aufhören Kakerlaken zu Rauchen!



ich glaube, wir sollten dich vorher wieder im Heim abgeben:q:q


----------



## Reppi (21. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Also Probleme mit der Drift haben wir bei ner 5-6 nicht....|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> ich glaube, wir sollten dich vorher wieder im Heim abgeben:q:q


 
Uwe,
da müssen wir mal sehen, ob die den wieder zurücknehmen .....#c (|supergri).......verpflichtet sind die ja wohl nicht und Pfand ist auf ihm auch nicht drauf.......|supergri


----------



## HerrHamster (21. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> OOOOch nur nen paar Gummifischis,ne 4000 und 6000Biomaster SW,ne 745 ZaltArc,ne Rocksweeper 1042,passende Schnur für die Rollen und ganz wichtig 1Jigkopf in 50gr:q



Sehr schön! Ich will heute nochmal los und mir solche Dorschbomben kaufen!


----------



## Yupii (21. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Ich will heute nochmal los und mir solche Dorschbomben kaufen!



Brauchste nicht. Wir wechseln nach jeder Drift den Platz (ohne Geschirr). So kommt jeder in den Genuß, Lausis neue Rute (*Angelrute *Herr Fander) zu begrabbeln#6#6


----------



## lausi97 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@alle Teilnehmer,|krach:wir sehen uns in3tagen|gr:|gr:|gr:|evil:ick lass euch alle schwimmen.|supergri|supergri






|rolleyeshihihihihihihihih,die nehmen mich in kein Heim in Germany nich mehr dubbidubbidu dubbidubbidu schallallalalalalalala:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> Brauchste nicht. Wir wechseln nach jeder Drift den Platz (ohne Geschirr). So komm auch ich in den Genuß, Lausis neue Rute zu begrabbeln#6#6




Uwe,aber nich doch, is noch hell !Du pöeser Pup du!


----------



## offense80 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Laut Windfinder ( und wenn ich richtig gelesen habe ) werden wir Samstag ne 3 - 4  aus Südwest bekommen. Das alles bei einer Temperatur von 5 - 6 Grad. 
Und wir können von Glück sagen, das wir nicht Sonntag rausfahren, da kommt ne 5 - 6 in Böen bis 7 |bigeyes

Ich hab mir 5 Jigköpfe a 75 Gramm und 5 a´100 Gramm bestellt, und dazu noch 13 oder 14 Gufis.


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Laut Windfinder ( und wenn ich richtig gelesen habe ) werden wir Samstag ne 3 - 4 aus Südwest bekommen. Das alles bei einer Temperatur von 5 - 6 Grad.
> Und wir können von Glück sagen, das wir nicht Sonntag rausfahren, da kommt ne 5 - 6 in Böen bis 7 |bigeyes
> 
> Ich hab mir 5 Jigköpfe a 75 Gramm und 5 a´100 Gramm bestellt, und dazu noch 13 oder 14 Gufis.


 
Jupp, ich werd auch noch nen "dicken Stock" mitnehmen, besser is...... #c. Kann ja sein, dass wir nur mit "Gewicht" Grundkontakt bekommen......von daher |rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (21. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Junge, Junge, habt ihr aufgerüstet|bigeyes
aber nützt ja nix, auch damit fangt ihr nicht besser|supergri|supergri


----------



## offense80 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Der Fang ist zweitrangig....hab die dicke ANGELrute nur mit, um mich darauf abzustützen, wenn ich mich vor lachen nicht mehr halten kann |supergri

Zum angeln nehme ich ne 6 Meter Stippe und ne 0,5 Gramm Stipppose mit, das sollte reichen für die Fische die ich immer fange lol. Und ich will auch nicht diesen riesigen und schweren Pokal mit nach Hause schleppen, denn dann müßte ich erst die Rückbank umklappen, und der Wagen würde locker 5 Liter mehr verbrauchen. Darum werde ich mich mit den Fängen stark zurückhalten und euch den Vortritt lassen :q


----------



## HerrHamster (21. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Joa, Pokal ist so eine Sache, der Laden wo ich den bestellt habe hat irgendwie Lieferschwierigkeiten. #q
Ich werde noch versuchen was anderes zu organisieren.... Man ich könnte kotzen! 

Wenn ihr nen guten Laden kennt, dann bitte PN an mich!


----------



## offense80 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Mach dir keinen Kopf deswegen, der kann auch nachgereicht werden. Wir wollen Spaß haben und angeln   ( jaaa jaaa ich weiß....das sagt der, der gegen euch eh keine Chance hat ) #a


----------



## Yupii (22. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

lt. Windfinder wirds wohl recht gut#6


----------



## Reppi (22. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



> Windfinder wirds wohl recht gut



So schnell ändert sich das....:m
Fast schon zu gut........ab Mittag ne 2 ..........


----------



## Yupii (22. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> So schnell ändert sich das....:m
> Fast schon zu gut........ab Mittag ne 2 ..........



also noch ein büschen Feinzeuch (ultimative Köder) dazugepackt:q:q


----------



## Reppi (22. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Mein Angelkoffer wiegt auch gefühlte 150 kg.......|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> Mein Angelkoffer wiegt auch gefühlte 150 kg.......|rolleyes


 
Moin.... jau, hab an meine (begehbare)Tasche 'ne Achse unter- und 'ne Deichsel angeschraubt...... kann also zur Not hintergehängt werden |supergri
(und am Ende nutzen wir wieder 2 Pilker und einen Gummifisch......) #c
Wie ist das eigentlich mit Wattis(wenn gebraucht werden),sollten wir die vorbestellen  ? #c


----------



## Reppi (22. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

An Wattis hatte ich auch schon gedacht, Rolf........
Aber Wattis und Gummi nebeneinander könnte Probleme geben.....


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> An Wattis hatte ich auch schon gedacht, Rolf........
> Aber Wattis und Gummi nebeneinander könnte Probleme geben.....


 
Hm, so wurde beim letzten Mal aber auch gefischt|rolleyes . Würde schon gehen......... #c


----------



## Yupii (22. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin.... jau, hab an meine (begehbare)Tasche 'ne Achse unter- und 'ne Deichsel angeschraubt......



nee, neee Rolf. Dann kommste auf die Anhängerkupplung und kannst deinen Koffer hinterherziehen|supergri Reicht schon wenn mein Schwager seine Tasche ins Auto hievt und der Wagen ne Grätsche macht:q:q


----------



## Reppi (22. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



> Würde schon gehen.........



Klar geht das; will mich nur nicht ärgern, wenn Nachbar mit Wattis im Gegensatz zu mir, fängt...|rolleyes:q

Für Ruhm und Ehre ist alles erlaubt !


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> nee, neee Rolf. Dann kommste auf die Anhängerkupplung und kannst deinen Koffer hinterherziehen|supergri Reicht schon wenn mein Schwager seine Tasche ins Auto hievt und der Wagen ne Grätsche macht:q:q


 
|bigeyes Menno............


----------



## Yupii (22. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Rolf, man muss Prioritäten setzten:
entweder warm im Auto oder kalt auf der Anhängerkupplung sitzen:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin.... jau, hab an meine (begehbare)Tasche 'ne Achse unter- und 'ne Deichsel angeschraubt...... kann also zur Not hintergehängt werden |supergri
> (und am Ende nutzen wir wieder 2 Pilker und einen Gummifisch......) #c




Sacht mal,kann mir einer ne günstige Spedition mit 40Tonnern für morgen empfehlen?Schei...e weiss gar nich wohin mit die ganze zeuch#c.

Zwo!


----------



## lausi97 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> Rolf, man muss Prioritäten setzten:
> entweder warm im Auto oder kalt auf der Anhängerkupplung sitzen:q:q




Bittebitte Foddos!!!!!aber nur von auffe Innehangedumpel:q


----------



## Franky (22. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Hey, ich hab hier jemanden gefunden, der euch beim Materialverladen helfen könnte: http://www.akms-fehrbellin.de/90-100t.html
Ich weiss nur nicht, ob die Traglast ausreicht........


----------



## HerrHamster (22. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Naja, und dann muss das ganze noch vom Kai auf Schiff!

Dazu dann diesen Kran!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> Rolf, man muss Prioritäten setzten:
> entweder warm im Auto oder kalt auf der Anhängerkupplung sitzen:q:q


 
"Bittebitte Foddos!!!!!aber nur von auffe Innehangedumpel:q 
"
Jau und ich geh den ganzen Samstag, als hätte ich die ganze Nacht Mustangs zugeritten........|bigeyes|bigeyes. (Da schau ich lieber nochmal, was ich evtl. doch nur 2 oder 3 mal dabei habe und zu hause lassen könnte... |rolleyes#6)


----------



## lausi97 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Naja, und dann muss das ganze noch vom Kai auf Schiff!
> 
> Dazu dann diesen Kran!!




auch an Franky


zu klein,gibbet noch was größeres?


----------



## HerrHamster (22. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Nee, das wird schwierig! Sorry!


----------



## elbetaler (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ein kräftiges Petri in die Runde an alle Unentwegten und maximale Spass- und Kampferfolge ! Und, kommt gesund wieder.
Bei uns an der Elbe verspricht zur Zeit das Ansitzangeln mit ganz besonderen Ködern sehr gute Fänge! Insofern könnte das schon was mit euerem... Vorhaben zu tun haben, nur leicht abgewandelt. 
Zur Sicherheit wird empfohlen, nicht allein sowas zu versuchen, eher ab drei bis vier Angler. Leider schwinden über die Angelzeit die mentalen Kräfte und das wird von denjenigen selbst, meist durch die Einnahme von prozentigen Flüssigkeiten, hervorgerufen. Deshalb, wenn wenigstens einer von vieren fit bleibt, kann der zumindest noch Hilfe benachrichtigen oder holen. Und was viel wichtiger ist, das Angelgerät bedienen und die Fische zu drillen.
Es gibt Sichtungen von sehr grossen Fischen, auch wurden fast täglich metrige Zettis und Esoxe angelandet. Manche GWJ (Grosswildjäger) haben ihr persönliches Schonmass auf 90cm hochgesetzt! Mitunter kommen auch schon mal 3Meter-Welse ans Tageslicht. 
Beste Köder sind zur Zeit Rinder- und Schweinehälften oder als Kombi angeboten, am son een System mit drei bis vier 10/0er Drillingen.

........Wenn euch nachher die Ideen ausgehen auf dem Kutter, würde ich auf kräftige Naturköder umsteigen. Kommt auch auf die Tiefe an. Ansonsten hauen sich die Schuppigen grad gern alles hinter die Kiemen, wenn es auch nur fast wie eine Krabbe, Garnele oder Tobs aussieht. Noch ist gut Nahrung da und die Dorsche sammeln schon Energie für das kommende Laichgeschäft. Wenn die Gufis und Pilker ungefähr ihren lebenden Vorbildern ähneln, vor allem in ihrer Bewegung, dann wird die Kiste nicht lange leer bleiben.
Übrigens, Anglerfleisch (von frechen Anglern), besonders aus dem Süden, läuft ooch wie Nääse als Naturköder !

Ja, macht mal paar Fotos. Und immer eine Hand für den Mann und eine fürs Schiff! 

Schöne Grüsse und Petri !

Wünsch Euch schöne Erlebnisse, und natürlich dicke Fänge!


----------



## Yupii (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Übrigens, Anglerfleisch (von frechen Anglern), besonders aus dem Süden, läuft ooch wie Nääse als Naturköder !



danke für die Info`s. Das Filetiermesser ist schon rattenscharf gewetzt
Vorher aber noch die Zunge ab, sonst labert er die Dorsche tot


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@elbetaler/Joerg,

sehr schade, dass du diesmal nicht dabei bist...... wenn ich an die letzte Tour denke (Bammm Bammm) |supergri.

(Danke aber für das Petri u.s.w., aber solltest du hier mitgelesen haben, kannst du dir bestimmt vorstellen, dass ich als "Betreuer" hier ganz gut zu tun haben werde. Und die Momente wo ich selbsr zum Angeln komme, extrem geniessen werde )

Also, bis zur 3ten Boardi-Kuttertour !! #h


----------



## Reppi (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



> Und die Momente wo ich selbsr zum Angeln komme,



nu heul mal nicht so rum..|supergri|supergri
Lausi kommt ins Schlauchboot hinten dran und gut !


----------



## Yupii (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Du bist so gut zu ihm|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> Du bist so gut zu ihm|supergri


 

Na ja Uwe, 
man kann aus "umwelttechnischen Gründen" ja nicht sagen :"Hey Lausi, häng dir mal den Gullideckel um..... das trägt man hier so"  (und dann....... ) |rolleyes|supergri
Aber mit dem Schlauchboot ...... das muss echt ein sehr sehr langes Seil sein


----------



## Reppi (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ich war ja noch Human....
Hoffentlich hat er es nicht so mit seinem Langzeit-Gedächnis und bis morgen alles vergessen.......
Wundert mich nur, dass er hier noch nicht "rumfregelt"..


----------



## HerrHamster (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

An INES

Hast du deinen Platz jetzt noch vergeben?
Weil ich hätte da no0ch jemannden der sonst evntl. mit kommen würde!


----------



## offense80 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Jetzt sind es nur noch STUNDEN bis es losgeht......:m

Fischt ihr den Gummifisch eigentlich solo, oder noch mit einem Beifänger?


----------



## Skizzza (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Eigl immer Solo, da man den ja nicht mit Pilkbewegungen führt, sondern (vor allem in der kalten jahreszeit) eher langsam über den Grund schleift. Was ich mal probieren werd, ist mit einer kleinen Fliege als Springer.


----------



## Ines (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Oh Mann - da entgeht mir ja was...|uhoh:|rolleyes

Hallo Herr Hamster, hab grad mal telefoniert - nein, ich bin meinen Platz nicht losgeworden. Also, wenn du noch einen kennst, darf der gerne mit, statt meiner, schnüff.:c

Jungs, dann macht mal was aus dem Törn. Hoffentlich wird das nicht nur witzig, sondern auch fängig!#h#h


----------



## Reppi (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

So...Feierabend........bin jetzt nicht mehr on...|rolleyes
Bis morgen in der Früh....#h


----------



## HerrHamster (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Ines schrieb:


> Oh Mann - da entgeht mir ja was...|uhoh:|rolleyes
> 
> Hallo Herr Hamster, hab grad mal telefoniert - nein, ich bin meinen Platz nicht losgeworden. Also, wenn du noch einen kennst, darf der gerne mit, statt meiner, schnüff.:c
> 
> Jungs, dann macht mal was aus dem Törn. Hoffentlich wird das nicht nur witzig, sondern auch fängig!#h#h




Okay, dann nehme ich deinen Platz! Danke! 

Nächstes mal bist du auch dabei!  Das wir ja nicht die letzte Tour sein!
Schick mir dann bitte noch mal deine Kontodaten, damit ich dir das Geld überweisen kann!


----------



## HerrHamster (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> So...Feierabend........bin jetzt nicht mehr on...|rolleyes
> Bis morgen in der Früh....#h



Meine Handy Nr hast du? Für den Notfall?

Brauch die sonst noch jemannd?


----------



## Yupii (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

um dich zu wecken?


----------



## HerrHamster (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Haha! Nee, zum Glück kommt nen Arbeitskollge mit, der weckt mich!!!


----------



## lausi97 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@Yupii,reppi,elbetaler und angelrolfchen:ich lese mit|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:.


"Menstruation,Menstruation" ey lausi dat heißt Revolution.

"Is mir wumpe ich will Blut  sehn."


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> @Yupii,reppi,elbetaler und angelrolfchen:ich lese mit|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:.
> 
> 
> "Menstruation,Menstruation" ey lausi dat heißt Revolution.
> ...


 
So so, du liest hier mit!! Gut so!!! #h

Blut willst du sehen, hm...... magst du denn morgen meine Fische ausnehmen? Dann siehst du Blut........ )


----------



## lausi97 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyeswill wieder lieb sein|engel:|engel:|engel:,will nich in Schlauchboot:c:c:cwill bei euch sein:c:c:cbüüddebüüddebüüdde


----------



## HerrHamster (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Man das wird lustig morgen!


----------



## Ines (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Mister Hamster, machen Sie mal bitte Ihr Postfach leer, da geht nichts mehr rein! |supergri

Alex, ich habe dir gerade eine e-mail geschickt, PNs werden nicht mehr genommen...


----------



## HerrHamster (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Oha ja! Du hast Recht!  
Email ist angekommen! 

Geld geht dann Anfang nächste Woche raus!


----------



## HerrHamster (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

So ihr dürft mcih wieder vollmüllen! |supergri|supergri


----------



## offense80 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Soooo, gleich geht es ab in den Keller, das ganze Takle zusammenstellen,einpacken und dann ab damit ins Auto.....ich kann es kaum noch erwarten. Hoffentlich kann ich überhaupt schlafen.:k


----------



## lausi97 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Soooo, gleich geht es ab in den Keller, das ganze Takle zusammenstellen,einpacken und dann ab damit ins Auto.....ich kann es kaum noch erwarten. Hoffentlich kann ich überhaupt schlafen.:k




Schlafen wird Überbewertet#h,aber meld mich auch schonmal ab.
Bitte vorsichtig fahren!


----------



## HerrHamster (23. November 2012)

Japp, ich bin auch schon heiß! Eben noch einkaufen und Sachen packen und dann ins Bett!


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Jupp, fahrt vorsichtig..... #6



Gute Nacht Johnboy....... Gute Nacht Elizabeth #h


----------



## Franky (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



lausi97 schrieb:


> auch an Franky
> 
> 
> zu klein,gibbet noch was größeres?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjLhTK_RWXg

:q:q:q Der Name passt..... :q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Hab eben die Sachen im Auto verstaut und bin, weils wohl sicherer ist, in die Garage gefahren, nicht das sie mir heute nacht noch das Auto aufbrechen. 
Als mein Nachbar gesehen hat wie ich vollgepackt zum Auto bin, fragte er nur "Ist ein Krieg ausgebrochen, oder trennst du dich von deiner Frau"?


----------



## Norbi (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Soo dann schmeiß ich mal ein dickes Petri für Morgen für Euch in die Runde!!!! Und jetzt aber ab in die Heia#h#h


----------



## mathei (23. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

genau ab ins bett mit euch. morgen gibt es viel zu tun. petri in dem sinne.


----------



## HerrHamster (24. November 2012)

Juhu, ich habe nicht verschlafen!


----------



## offense80 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Alex....ich bin begeistert.

Ich kann auch nicht mehr schlafen. Dabei könnte ich noch bis 4.20 Uhr pennen#q


----------



## Skizzza (24. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Moin!

Noch sind wohl einige aus der Truppe auf den Autobahnen unterwegs, ich werde derweil schonmal einen kleinen Bericht raushauen. Fotos folgen von Alex hoffentlich später.


Nachts vor Aufregung nicht schlafen können, es ging schließlich mit der berühmt-berüchtigten Angler-Board-Chaoten-Truppe zum Dorscheln. Um 4.30 fuhren wir in Hamburg los, nach einer Irrfahrt durch den Nebel erreichten wir doch zeitig um 6 das Schiff. Beladen mit Tackle wie eine Karawane auf einem monatelangen Marsch durch die Wüste ging es dann an Bord. 

Einige Boardies waren schon da, also erstmal Sachen an die Seite gestellt und Klönschnack betrieben. Bei Baltic Kölln wurden von vielen dann auf den letzten Drücker noch die nötigsten Geheimwaffen ergattert. Um 7 Uhr waren dann auch wirklich alle Boardies an Bord, 17 Dorschjäger in Höchststimmung. Im Heck standen noch 6 Berliner Jungs, wir hatten den Rest des Schiffes für uns. Platzwahl wilde Wutz, jeder suchte sich seinen Platz aus, klappte wie doll. 

Fast jeder hatte einen GuFi als Heilsbringer auserkoren, was sich auch als richtige Wahl herausstellen sollte. Gefangen wurde trotzdem nur vereinzelt, es wurde viel mit Farben und Ködern experimentiert und viele Kraut-Proben wurden entnommen. Am Ende hatten leider Viele nur einen oder gar keinen Fisch in ihrer Kiste, nur einige Angler konnten mehrere Exemplare ihr Eigen nennen. 
Das Wetter hat mitgespielt, es fiel kein Tropfen Regen. Die Drift variierte, auch je nachdem wo man nun stand. 

Ich hatte sehr viel Spaß auf dieser Tour und hoffe, den anderen ist es genauso ergangen!!

Sven


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Männers....... 

hoffe ihr seid alle heil und gesund nach hause gekommen!!!#h

(Mensch Sven, dass du noch gestern so schreiben konntest....., einige sind aber schon froh, dass du hier kein Video *mit Ton* eingestellt hast  )
Jau, die Anfahrt war schon...."interessant", da wir teilweise Sichtweite unter 20m aufgrund des Nebels hatten. Aber unser Yupii hat uns sicher an die Küste gebracht.#6
Kaptain Jens und Norbert waren wie immer echt nett und hilfsbereit, so wie eine Rute krumm war, war einer von beiden zur Stelle. #6
Fischtechnisch hatten wir mehr erhofft, aber man kann es eben nicht erzwingen. Die vereinzelnd stehenden Fische wurden echt hart erkämpft (obwohl sie bei "Einigen" während des "Gesabbels" auf die Köder gingen ) Generell kam da nicht viel aus den Fluten, ich selbst konnte zwar 7 oder 8 Dorsche fangen, die aber nur hintereinander gelegt einen guten Dorsch zum Mitnehmen ergeben hätten....#c. Dann wollte ich nochmal betonen... *Mein Nachbar*, der Reppi hat gegen Ende nochmal sein Können gezeigt und einen guten Dorsch an Bord bekommen. (Ich habe ja auch oft genug "von Rechts" gehört: " da nuss doch noch 'nen Siebziger gehen"  
Dickes Petri nochmal an alle Fänger, aber auch an die "Glücklosen", die echt nicht aufgegeben haben...... (Nächstes Mal wird's besser" !!!!) 
So, nun laufe ich seit gestern abend hier durch unser Haus und suche irgend etwas Passendes, was ich in die "begehbare Vitrine" stellen muss, die ich ja eigentlich für den Poklal konstruiert, gezeichnet und gebaut hatte . Na mal schauen......
Die Tour hat viel Spass gemacht und es war schön die Gesichter wiederzusehen......#6.
(Bei Einigen laufen ja auch schon "Verhandlungen" zu hause bezueglich der Boardi-Norwegen Tour 2014....... ob Norwegen das verdient hat?! |rolleyes)


----------



## Reppi (25. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Hallo Gemeinde !|rolleyes
War mal wieder eine tolle Tour, die von dem Backen-Tier super organisiert wurde.#6
Das sowenig Fisch gefangen wurde, konnte die gute Laune auch nicht richtig trüben !
Mag aber auch damit zusammen hängen, dass einige Benelux-Angler an Board waren, oder Rolf zB. seine Vorliebe für Perücken so in den Vordergrund gestellt hat..
Mein Dorsch war nicht siebzig, sondern 80 cm..........im Umfang !!|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes; und somit ca. 0,3 cm kürzer als der "Hungerhaken" von Jens..|rolleyes
Fühle mich also als moralischer Sieger !|rolleyes
Also gerne wieder !!!!!


----------



## offense80 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Moin ihr Chaoten 

Diese Tour war wirklich wieder sehr geil. Wie Rolf schon geschrieben hat, wenig Fisch, etwas Leuchtfeuer, und viiiiel gesabbel von links . Aber das scheint der neue Geheimköder zu sein. Nächstes mal werde ich anstelle eines Gufis oder Pilkers einfach einen MP3 Player mit Drilling anködern, und dann könnt ihr euch alle warm anziehen, denn wissenschaftliche Studien die ich gestern durchführen konnte in der Zeit wo ich KEINEN FISCH und VIEL KRAUT am Haken hatte, haben gezeigt......Dorsche wollen totgelabert werden :m

Die Crew der Monika war absolut klasse, super freundlich und immer einen netten Spruch auf Lager. Und um sie nicht zu sehr zu stressen, haben eben einige (mich eingeschlossen) eben ABSICHTLICH keine Fische gefangen :g

Die drei großen Dorsche waren wirklich echt sehenswert. Den Fängern nochmal ein Petri Heil. Natürlich auch den anderen Fängern. Ich hab dafür dann halt die Beilage für die Viehcher gefangen. Der Ostseegrund dürfte jetzt erstmal komplett Seetang frei sein für die nächsten Jahre. 

Leute, ich freu mich schon auf unsere Makrelentour, die wird wieder der Hammer.

P.S. Lausi, is ja kein Wunder das du nichts gefangen hast mit dieser Schrott Angel. Wo war bitte schön die ROSA ANGEL und die ROSA ROLLE? Damit wärst du Tagesbester geworden #h


----------



## offense80 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Wir scheine ja richtig Glück gehabt zu haben mit dem Wetter. War gerade auf der Webcam von Heiligenhafen.....total verregnet, und zwei Schiffe (unteranderen die "Einigkeit") sind im Hafen geblieben |kopfkrat


----------



## HerrHamster (25. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Jungs, 

die Bremer sind auch gut nach Hause gekommen und ich als alter Hamster habe dann auch erst mal 14 Stunden geschlafen! 

Danke schon mal an die Berichte! 
@ Skizza, du hättest dich ja nicht so beeilen müssen, das Limit war doch heute 8 Uhr. :m

Joa, die Tour hat echt Spass gemacht und ich freu mich schon auf die nächste. 
Hoffe das wir dann im T-Shirt rausfahren können... obwohl dann müsste ich ja meinen Hamsterschlafwecker auf SERH FRÜH stellen... naja, das sehen wir dann nach dem Jahreswechsel. |rolleyes 

Ich werde nachher mal nen PN mit dem Link zu den Bildern rumschicken!" Soll ja nicht jeder alle Bilder sehen! :m

Ansonsten wünsche ich euch ein schönes Wochenende, ich werde mich jetzt auf die "Raubfischmesse Bremen" bewegen! 

Gruß der Hamster


----------



## Reppi (25. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Soll doch jeder die "Nasen" sehen...|rolleyes


----------



## Reppi (25. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

und noch ein paar...


----------



## HerrHamster (25. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

https://www.box.com/s/7t5l7vs6k62h6vs5sizf

Nagut! 


@ Reppi was fällt dir an deinen Bildern auf??? |supergri


----------



## Reppi (25. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Neben der Tatsache "nur Fahndungsbilder" ?? nüscht !;+


----------



## HerrHamster (25. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> Neben der Tatsache "nur Fahndungsbilder" ?? nüscht !;+



Du musst nicht die Finger ins Bild halten! 
Finger kennen wir und haben wir alle!


----------



## lausi97 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

So Leutz,vermelde mich auch zurück!War ne Schweinchengoile Tour,die wir unbedingt wiederholen müssen!Hab zwar nüscht gefangen,was aber meiner guten laune nicht abträglich war oder ist.Beim nächstenmal bleiben Zkizzi und Reppi einfach zuhause und alles wird gut,wobei mann ja sagen muss,das die Zwei nur unter unserer professionellen anleitung(gell Yupii und Angelrolf) und ihrem unermüdlichen nichtssagendem(Zkizzi) Anglerlatein,diese wirklich super ü70 Dörschis erbeuten konnten.
Und beim nächsten kommt die Rosa Rute ,versprochen!


Achja, wenn viele oder auch alle aus dieser Truppe mit nach Norge kommenwäre das für mich das Highlight des Jahrtausend!


In diesem Sinne"Boardi Fully Dorschelt 2.1",wo auch immer sie stattfinden mag(Kleinboot?)


euer bekloppter Lausi#h


----------



## Skizzza (25. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ich wiederhole, ALLEN hätt ich noch minimum den 70er gegönnt, vor allem Lausi! Der war ja immer wieder knapp an den 90er (Algen) gescheitert 

Und vielen Dank an Rolf und Lausi, ohne eure Unterstützung hätt ich tatsächlich nicht 5 Dörschli um die 50-80 cm gefangen, es ging nich ohne euch!  

Meine eigentiche Taktik, die Dorsche totzuschweigen, habe ich relativ schnell über Bord geworfen ( Wie ihr fast mich xD ).


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Ich
> Meine eigentiche Taktik, die Dorsche totzuschweigen, habe ich relativ schnell über Bord geworfen ).


 
|rolleyes unglaublich, das ist uns garnicht aufgefallen........|muahah: ()

war doch schon 'ne schön Tour  (hätte ich den Reppi noch mehr angefeuert, wäre bestimmt der 90er Dorsch an Deck gekommen!!)


----------



## Frank the Tank (25. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> |rolleyes *unglaublich, das ist uns garnicht aufgefallen.*.......|muahah: ()
> 
> war doch schon 'ne schön Tour  (hätte ich den Reppi noch mehr angefeuert, wäre bestimmt der 90er Dorsch an Deck gekommen!!)




ich wollte ihn ja über bord werfen aber ihr wolltet es ja nicht,
außerdem steht mir eine entschädigung zu da ich das gequatsche|bla:  aus der ersten reihe miterleben mußte


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> ich wollte ihn ja über bord werfen aber ihr wolltet es ja nicht,
> außerdem steht mir eine entschädigung zu da ich das gequatsche|bla: aus der ersten reihe miterleben mußte


 
Unrecht hast du da nicht, so direkter "Schalldämpfer" ist ja auch kein Geschenk! 
Machen wir beim nächsten Mal wieder gut, dann gibt's was "kühles Blondes"......hilft bestimmt drüber weg


----------



## rotauge31 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin

Schaffe es jetz auch mich zu Wort zu melden,fand es war eine super Tour (danke an Hamster für die gute Organisation).Hat Spaß gebracht viele nette Leute kennen zu lernen und hoffe das ich beim nächsten mal auch dabei bin.

Gruß Rotauge31


----------



## offense80 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

HAAAAA !!!!

Endlich habe ich den Beweis gefunden, warum ich nichts gefangen habe. Es ist auf den Bildern ganz deutlich zu sehen....

ICH WURDE BETÄUBT !!

Skizzza hat mir erst was ins Bier getan und dann die Dorsche gefangen, die für mich bestimmt waren.....oder war es erst auf dem Rückweg, und ich war so müde, weil neben mir die Quasselstrippe stand lol.....

Jungs, IHR SEID ALLE SUPER :m

Nächstes Jahr gern wieder mit dieser Truppe, danke für den SUPER TAG |laola:


----------



## Skizzza (26. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ich frage mich ja, wieviel Dorsche Rolf wohl gehabt hätte, wenn er nicht nur die halbe Zeit geangelt hätte 

Na ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour, da wird's dann noch öfter BAM machen bestimmt:m

Wird der Pokal nun eigentlich für die meißten Dorsche oder für den größten Dorsch vergeben?:vik:


----------



## offense80 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Für die schwerste Tangbeilage 

Super ich hab gewonnen :m


----------



## Yupii (26. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Wird der Pokal nun eigentlich für die meißten Dorsche oder für den größten Dorsch vergeben?:vik:



Nein, nur für die größte Quasselstrippe an Bord

Melde mich auch wieder, nachdem die Schmerzen in den Armen vom Hochpumpen von gefühlten 1000 kg Grünzeuch nachgelassen haben. Die Tour war wieder super, danke an die Orga von Hamsterchen. Da wir nächstes Mal wohl auch ein paar Fische fangen wollen, geht`s sicherlich mal woanders hin#c
Skizza darf auch mit, muss aber die Tour über gefesselt und vor allen Dingen *geknebelt* auf dem WC verbringen


----------



## Reppi (26. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Also ich hätte gerne noch mehr Witze von Skzza gehört.. 
Ich bin so wieso für drei Pokale:
Jens den Längsten
Ich den Dicksten
Und dann einen für den Benelux-Angler neben mir..


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> Also ich hätte gerne noch mehr Witze von Skzza gehört..
> Ich bin so wieso für drei Pokale:
> Jens den Längsten
> Ich den Dicksten
> Und dann einen für den Benelux-Angler neben mir..


 
hm, dieses Salz in der Wunde, obwohl ich dich so unterstützt habe :c....da fang ich ringsrum den lütten Kram weg, damit du an die besseren Fische kommst...... und dann das |kopfkrat
Skizza (Sven), das wird sich beim nächsten Mal ändern...... (dann bekommst du so eine Schnur!!) 

Mit euch....mit euch..... (gern wieder!!!) #h


----------



## Stingray (26. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ja, die Tour war Klasse #6. Ich war leider nicht so gut drauf. Habe mir wohl irgend ein Virus eingefangen #d. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Skizzza (26. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Und dafür danke ich dir Rolf! 

Ich revanchier mich bei der nächsten Tour, indem ich nur die Hälfte sabbel|bla: und dafür doppelt soviel Fisch fange#6 

Bis zur nächsten Tour ist dann Lausi auch eins mit seinem Tackle geworden und macht uns eh alle nass |supergri


----------



## Reppi (26. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



> hm, dieses Salz in der Wunde, obwohl ich dich so unterstützt habe



Ich mecker doch gar nicht; so einen Flügelmann wünscht man(n) sich doch ! 
Nicht angeln, weil Perücken-Alarm, oder angeln und einen nach dem anderen fangen 
Habe mich nur jedesmal erschreckt, wenn vorne neben den Monologen auch noch so ein komisches sirrendes Geräusch auftrat.....|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich mecker doch gar nicht; so einen Flügelmann wünscht man(n) sich doch !
> Nicht angeln, weil Perücken-Alarm, oder angeln und einen nach dem anderen fangen
> Habe mich nur jedesmal erschreckt, wenn vorne neben den Monologen auch noch so ein komisches sirrendes Geräusch auftrat.....|rolleyes


 
|rolleyes.... was soll ich sagen? #c ich hab "alles" gegeben ))

das nächste Mal wird anders....... da machen wir "den Sack zu" .........:g


----------



## Frank the Tank (29. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

moin,

vielleicht zu spontan jetzt aber hat jemand aus hh interesse morgen früh mit nach heiligenhafen zu fahren? ich würde entweder mit der einigkeit oder ostpreußen fahren.

abholen wäre kein problem wenn es nicht zu weit weg ist.

p.s. natürlich kann sich auch jeder von der gegend dort oben anschließen dann ist man nicht alleine.

gruß frank


----------



## Waldima (30. November 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Meine Antwort kommt jetzt eh zu spät, glaube aber, dass MS "Ostpreussen I" von November bis Februar max. an Sams- und Sonntagen den Hafen verlässt. So war es seit Jahren bei Gerhard, und wenn ich die Bilder der Webcam betrachte, siehts derzeit nicht anders aus. Der Sonntag gestaltet sich für sämtliche Kutter allerdings auch immer schwieriger, um genügend Angler zu mobilisieren. Am sichersten kannst Du samstags sein, dass die Schiffe auslaufen. Unter der Woche fährt derzeit meist nur MS "Einigkeit", mit etwas Glück auch MS "Tanja".

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## nemles (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> das nächste Mal wird anders....... da machen wir "den Sack zu" .........:g



Und dann bin ich hoffentlich mal wieder dabei:k:k:k


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



nemles schrieb:


> Und dann bin ich hoffentlich mal wieder dabei:k:k:k


 

Moin Tom, schön von dir zu lesen!! :m

Das wäre super, wenn du nächstes Mal mit am Start bist !!  #6


----------



## Frank the Tank (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Waldima schrieb:


> Meine Antwort kommt jetzt eh zu spät, glaube aber, dass MS "Ostpreussen I" von November bis Februar max. an Sams- und Sonntagen den Hafen verlässt. So war es seit Jahren bei Gerhard, und wenn ich die Bilder der Webcam betrachte, siehts derzeit nicht anders aus. Der Sonntag gestaltet sich für sämtliche Kutter allerdings auch immer schwieriger, um genügend Angler zu mobilisieren. Am sichersten kannst Du samstags sein, dass die Schiffe auslaufen. Unter der Woche fährt derzeit meist nur MS "Einigkeit", mit etwas Glück auch MS "Tanja".
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Waldima



alles richtig was du schreibst!!

wir waren auch nur ca 15 angler gewesen#d


----------



## Honeyball (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

puuuh, der wäre mir ja fast durch die Fahndungslappen geglitten:


offense80 schrieb:


> Legionaer und ich werden wohl um kurz nach 6 Uhr in Helitown aufschlagen, dann erstmal die Monika suchen und besteigen oder wollen wir das alle zusammen machen



Alle zusammen, die arme Monika #d#d#d


----------



## offense80 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

|bigeyes 

Okay, ich bekenne mich "Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage" :c


----------



## lausi97 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ach übrigens offense:

dreckiges|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## offense80 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@ Lausi.....

Erst kommt noch die Wahl, und dann erst die Qual :q

oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden lach? |bigeyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin zusammen,

da ich in den nächsten Tagen ( mit Fliegen- Spinn- und Brandungsruten) nach DK (Fyns Hoved) in Urlaub fahre und keinen e-mail Anschluss habe (will ),
wünsche ich euch allen jetzt schonmal ein frohes Fest und guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr!#h


----------



## offense80 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Rolf, das wünsch ich dir und den anderen Boardies natürlich auch.....und komm gesund und erfolgreich wieder :m


----------



## Reppi (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Von mir natürlich auch ein frohes Fest an die Gemeinde ! UND einen perückenfreien Urlaub für Rolf !|supergri


----------



## Yupii (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moinsen Gemeinde,
auch ich wünsche allen ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und dir, Rolf, ein paar schöne Tage in DK.|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

So ich nu auch: allen die mich kennen wünsche ich:Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Lando (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

hallo boardi`s, ich wünsche euch allen frohe weihnachtstage.
ich lese hier das ihr viel erfahrungen mit heiligenhafen habt. wir (4angler) wollten anfang des jahres eine kuttertour von heiligenhafen machen. nun stellt sich mir die frage lohnt es sich im januar raus zu fahren? und wie oder was könnte das fangergebniss sein?
gruss björn


----------



## knutemann (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

#hFrohe Weihnachten @all#h

@Lando
Klick einfach mal auf die Signatur von Lausi od. mir, dann bekommst du die Antworten auf deine Fragen|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Juten Tach allemann.....#h

Frohes, neues und vor allem ein gesundes Jahr 2013 wünsch ich euch. 
Hoffe ihr habt den Jahreswechsel so sinnlich, zurückhaltend u.s.w. wie ich erlebt (#d)....... Mann Mann, hatte heute morgen 'nen Kopp wie 'ne Gasuhr , richtig "Druck auf dem Kessel". 
Aber jetzt geht's mit Vollgas und Schwung wieder weiter !!!!! :vik:


----------



## Yupii (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Mann Mann, hatte heute morgen 'nen Kopp wie 'ne Gasuhr , richtig "Druck auf dem Kessel".
> :vik:



Hauptsache, dir ist niemand auf dem Nachhauseweg auf die Finger getreten.


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Yupii schrieb:


> Hauptsache, dir ist niemand auf dem Nachhauseweg auf die Finger getreten.


 
Hi Uwe, 
ne ne so schlimm war's ja nicht . Nur die laute Musik, sowie die vielen unterschiedlichen Getränke |uhoh: u.s.w. ist doch nix mehr für uns "alten Säcke" ........


----------



## lausi97 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Juten Tach allemann.....#h
> 
> Frohes, neues und vor allem ein gesundes Jahr 2013 wünsch ich euch.
> Hoffe ihr habt den Jahreswechsel so sinnlich, zurückhaltend u.s.w. wie ich erlebt (#d)....... Mann Mann, hatte heute morgen 'nen Kopp wie 'ne Gasuhr , richtig "Druck auf dem Kessel".
> Aber jetzt geht's mit Vollgas und Schwung wieder weiter !!!!! :vik:



Danke Großer,wie schonmal erwähnt(glaub ick|kopfkrat) dir und deinen Lieben auch!
Schön von dir,und auch von Uwe, zu hören.Zurückhaltend rein gerutscht ins neue Jahr wäre untertrieben,verschlafen passt da besser:q


----------



## offense80 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Frohes neues Jahr ihr Kutter Krieger !!!

Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle gut und gesund ins neue Jahr gerutscht, und freue mich schon auf die eine oder andere Tour mit euch Verrückten :vik:


----------



## Skizzza (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Moin Moin!!

Auch von meiner Seite ein FROHES NEUES! Auf neue erlebnisreiche Touren mit vieeeeel....Spaß und ein weeeenig Gerede


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Moin Moin!!
> 
> Auch von meiner Seite ein FROHES NEUES! Auf neue erlebnisreiche Touren mit vieeeeel....Spaß und ein* weeeenig Gerede*


 
einer deiner "guten Vorsätze" ? :q:q 

Dir natürlich auch das allerbeste für dieses Jahr !!!!! #6


----------



## lausi97 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> einer deiner "guten Vorsätze" ? :q:q
> 
> Dir natürlich auch das allerbeste für dieses Jahr !!!!! #6




Hatta doch schon wieder verworfen:q:q:q:q:q

Frohes Neues Skizzi


----------



## elbetaler (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Die erste gute Meldung des Jahres:  Scheinbar seid ihr alle so .......geblieben, wie im letzten Jahr!
Und macht es nicht den Promis nach, sondern haltet zusammen.....
Und haltet euch an die Vorschriften......
Und bleibt diesem Hobby treu....

Mit leicht bebender und monotoner Stimme, den Blick nach oben gerichtet, könnte es ne richtige Predigt werden! Ihr könnt nach Belieben eigene Gedanken anfügen. Beispiel:
Du sollst nicht im Übermaß Gefallen am Latein haben, sondern (fast) ehrlich über deine Fänge berichten......

Stimmungswechsel: Wer hat bezahlbare und effektive Methoden und Ideen, um FALSCHFAHRERN das "Handwerk" zu legen? 
Diese Szenarien gehören zu meinen grössten Ängsten im Strassenverkehr. Genauso wünscht man das Keinem! Kann jeden treffen. Gibt doch genug kluge Köpfe im Land. Bisher liegts am fehlenden Geld. Die neuen Schilder halten auch keinen PKW oder aktuell einen 40-Tonner auf! So ein Mist!
Wenn als Mindeststrafe 6 Monate Knast Fakt wäre, würde man an Auf- und Abfahrten auch aufmerksamer sein!


Ja, so geht das Jahr los. Hoffe nur das Beste für euch.

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Die erste gute Meldung des Jahres: Scheinbar seid ihr alle so .......geblieben, wie im letzten Jahr!
> Und macht es nicht den Promis nach, sondern haltet zusammen.....
> Und haltet euch an die Vorschriften......
> Und bleibt diesem Hobby treu....
> ...


 
Hi....... 

Vorsätze?? Hm, noch mehr, dann werden wir wohl bald "heilig" gesprochen. 
Jau, das mit diesem litauischem Kameraden....unglaublich. . Da wird immer von "geistigen Vorraussetzungen und Menschenverstand" geredet.... das ist doch nur der kleine Teil, der es eben nicht mit Vorsatz macht und sich nicht feige aus dem Leben stehlen will.
Aber ich gebe dir Recht.....heute habe ich einen Bericht gesehen, wo das W-LAN Netz an den Skipisten verbessert werden soll? (oder so ähnlich)..... für so'n "Heckmeck" hat die Menschheit Geld, aber für Sicherheit?
Man sollte es vieleicht einfach so handhaben, wie ich es auf kostenpflichtigen Parkplätzen z.B. in Los Angeles gesehen habe. Eine breite Schiene quer über die Einfahrt mit grossen rausstehenden Haken die nur in eine Richtung (ohne vier Plattfüsse) nach Bezahlen der Gebühr überfahren werden können....... jeder andere Versuch würde deine Reifen kosten.
Hört sich schon "hart" an.....aber für mich die einzige Möglichkeit diesen Irrsinn oder Unaufmerksamkeit etc. zu stoppen........

So genug gemeckert.......


----------



## Skizzza (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ich hab nur den Vorsatz, noch mehr Fische zu fangen 

Rolf, finde das theoretisch auch ne gute Möglichkeit, nur nutzen halt Einsatzfahrzeuge der Polizei/Krankenwagen auch auf diese Weise Aus/Auffahrten, was dann wegfallen würde. Aber denke da sollte sich doch irgend ne Lösung finden lassen


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Ich hab nur den Vorsatz, noch mehr Fische zu fangen
> 
> Rolf, finde das theoretisch auch ne gute Möglichkeit, nur nutzen halt Einsatzfahrzeuge der Polizei/Krankenwagen auch auf diese Weise Aus/Auffahrten, was dann wegfallen würde. Aber denke da sollte sich doch irgend ne Lösung finden lassen


 
Hi, da gebe ich dir Recht.... für diesen Fall werden diese "Stopper" per Fernbedienung aus den Rettungsfahrzeuege u.s.w."entschärft" (hatte ich ober vergessen zu erwähnen, sorry.) Dann kann man diese "Schranken" auch in beide Richtungen befahren.


----------



## lausi97 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

@elbetaler

#6,

 aber 6Monate Knast sind nicht genug,min.15Jahre oder ersatzweise 3Wochen an den Eiern aufgehangen.Ist im übrigen auch meine größte Angst im Straßenverkehr,ist aber mit Rolf`s vorschlag in den Griff zu bekommen,wie es einige Länder schon bewiesen haben!


----------



## offense80 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Da der LKW Fahrer nicht aus Deutschland kommt, wird es leider keine GERECHTE Strafe für diesen besoffenen Mörder geben |gr:. Aber was können wir schon dagegen tun.....nüscht. 
Aber wir können dieses Jahr wieder ordentlich angeln, und dabei mal für ein paar Stunden von diesen ganzen menschlichen Tragödien abschalten. 

In diesem Sinne

Petri Heil 2013 für euch alle #h


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Soooo, mal wieder hochgeholt hier........

ihr scheint ja ganz schön busy zu sein, da sich kaum einer hier meldet. 
(Aber ich nehme an, dass ihr fleissig dabei seid, eure guten Vorsätze für's neue Jahr abzuarbeiten?! :q:q)


----------



## Reppi (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Vorsätze; wat is dat denn ?
Habe gestern die Anzahlung für Norge rausgejagt; also theoretisch geangelt
Nun bin ich am Überlegen, was man in der nächsten Zeit praktisch nachlegen kann........
Kutter entfällt, da ich nicht als L-Fischer durchgehen will;
MeFo ? Sind immer wenn ich los fahre an einem anderen Strand unterwegs:c
Ist gar nicht so einfach in dieser Jahreszeit was auszuhecken....


----------



## Skizzza (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Wahre Worte Reppi. Meine einzige MeFo war bisher Beifang beim Brandungsangeln auf nen dicken Watti
Bin allerdings momentan eh schwer beschäftigt für meine Klausuren zu lernen. Ansonsten werden die Haken geschliffen, neue Gummi-Vorräte angelegt und alles in den Koffern auf vordermann gebracht.


----------



## lausi97 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Skizzza schrieb:


> neue Gummi-Vorräte angelegt



Halloooooooooooooooooooo hier geht es ums Angeln und nicht um deine Freizetbeschäftigung,also Obacht.Also neee dieses Jungvolk tsstsstsstsstsstsst.
Und wenn das erst H.B.(fahnder) liest


----------



## Skizzza (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Gut das ich nicht bei der MeFO geschrieben hab, dass sie auf meinen dicken Wurm gebissen hat 

Aber bei den Gummis bin ich echt überrascht, wieviele ich doch nachkaufen musste wieder. Echt ne Menge verbraucht/kaputt gegangen |bigeyes


----------



## lausi97 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Skizzza schrieb:


> dass sie auf meinen dicken Wurm gebissen hat




Wunschdenken oder wie oder was?:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Aber bei den Gummis bin ich echt überrascht, wieviele ich doch nachkaufen musste wieder. Echt ne Menge verbraucht



Jaja man kann se halt nich auf links ziehen,wenn mann es versucht könnt es teuer werden!
Zum zweiten abschnitt:Hä du *alleine*,normal ist man zu zweit!:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Honeyball (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Wird hier etwa geferkelt??? 



Reppi schrieb:


> MeFo ? Sind immer wenn ich los fahre an einem anderen Strand unterwegs:c


Dann fahr doch einfach gleich dahin...:m 



Reppi schrieb:


> Ist gar nicht so einfach in dieser Jahreszeit was auszuhecken....


Doch, ich hecke gerade was aus!
Bei dem Schnee und der Kälte hier draußen denke ich lieber an den Sommer, und da bin ich vom 21.07. an für 2 Wochen in Tönning. Da würde sich der 27. (Samstag) oder 28.07. (Sonntag) ja geradezu aufdrängen, um 'ne Boardie-Makrelentour auf die Flossen zu stellen. Was haltet ihr denn so davon? |wavey:


----------



## Reppi (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Ne Woche mit 200 Makarelis im Camper ??
Respekt........ein Lüdenscheider Camping-Mobil , dass wie ein Bremer riecht.............


----------



## Honeyball (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

OK, der 3. und 4.08. würde auch gehen...:m

Aber ich rede nicht vom Bärenfell, bevor ich ihn erlegt habe


----------



## Franky (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



Reppi schrieb:


> ..ein Lüdenscheider Camping-Mobil , dass wie ein Bremer riecht.............



Weisst Du, was die Bremer Dir erzählen werden??? :q:q:q:q


----------



## Reppi (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



> Weisst Du, was die Bremer Dir erzählen werden





Stimmt; 2 "Unworte" in einem Satz geht gar nicht......


----------



## offense80 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Vielleicht sollten wir den Hamster mal aus dem Winterschlaf holen, damit er sich der Sache mal annimmt wegen der Makrelentour 2013. Und dann am besten auch zu einem Datum, wo der Saufinder....äääähm meinte natürlich wo unser Ferkelfahnder auch Zeit hat. Ich hab das Public Viewing sooo vermisst letztes mal. Achja, da waren wir ja nur raus und wieder rein gefahren tztztz.....


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*



offense80 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir den Hamster mal aus dem Winterschlaf holen, damit er sich der Sache mal annimmt wegen der Makrelentour 2013. Und dann am besten auch zu einem Datum, wo der Saufinder....äääähm meinte natürlich wo unser Ferkelfahnder auch Zeit hat. Ich hab das Public Viewing sooo vermisst letztes mal. Achja, da waren wir ja nur raus und wieder rein gefahren tztztz.....


 
................


----------



## HerrHamster (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Bin Wach!  
Ich mache Ende des Monats den Thread für die Makrelentour 2013 und die erste Kuttertour auf! 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Honeyball (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Geil!!!

Ich freu mich schon auf 'ne neue Makrelennixfangtour mit euch.

Wenn 27./28.07. oder 03./04.08. bitte direkt 2 Plätze für meine Tochter und mich festmachen!!! :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## HerrHamster (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

*Makrelentour 2013

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256601*


----------



## lausi97 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Schwupps,nicht vergessen Jungs:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:isch brauch:

Salzwasser am Köder:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Skizzza (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

Da bist du nicht der einzige Lausi!


----------



## HerrHamster (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour die 2te*

So Jungs es ist geschafft! 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3845550#post3845550


----------

